# Post Your Favorite MAC Eye Shadow Combinations Here



## selina (Jun 8, 2005)

What is your absolute favorite no fail eye combo that makes you feel like a million bucks? One using Neutrals and One using Brights. 

Does anyone have a favorite combo using the new Belle Azure or D'Bohemia e/s?


----------



## rouquinne (Jun 8, 2005)

Naked Lunch and Mulch, line with Teddy and i'm GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 8, 2005)

Deckchair all over, D'Bohemia in crease and Copper Sparkle on outer V... with Shade, very pretty- I always get compliments..


----------



## Star (Jun 8, 2005)

Shroom
Era
Bark


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 8, 2005)

paradisco & Swish <-- Brights    naked lunch & satin taupe <--- Netural


----------



## saj20052006 (Jun 8, 2005)

*E/S Combo*

Tan
Era
Mulch
Dipdown

Any combo of the above 3 lined with Dipdown and I am all set for the NATURAL LOOK.

Copper Sparkle, Melon, Tan
Sushi Flower, Swish, Cranberry

Any of the above and Iam all set for COLOR.


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 8, 2005)

I guess the closest I come to "natural" is Mango Mix s/s as a base, with Melon inner corner, Pink Bronze lid, and Coco Beach crease.

And when I'm too lazy to come up with a new colored look, I go with Royal Hue s/s base, Kitschmas inner corner, Violet lid, and Grape crease.


----------



## MacLover (Jun 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 
_Naked Lunch and Mulch, line with Teddy and i'm GORGEOUS!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love to wear this look!


----------



## Shawna (Jun 8, 2005)

favorite neutral: coco pigment all over, star violet in crease, goldbit to highlight, rich ground fluidline 
favorite bright: beautiful iris all over, star violet in crease, crystal to highlight, blacktrack fluidline


----------



## speakerpunk (Jun 8, 2005)

Tame: Vanilla pigment as a wash, Golden Olive sheer to crease, white gold on inner corners and Buried Treasyre to line.

Wild: Platinum pigment as a wash, Blue packed on heavily over lid, Frozen White on inner corners and under lower lashes, Blacktrack liner with more Blue dusted over it.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jun 9, 2005)

coco pigment all over, nylon highlighter, coppering outer crease, goldmine inner crease and a lower liner.   

paradisco or d'bohemia all over, nylon highlighter with shimmermoss crease - line with surreal 


mulch and sushi flower or mulch and swish 

OH man I really need some more mac shadows I'm feeling quite inadequate.


----------



## askewchick (Jun 9, 2005)

Pink Papillion with Angelcake or D'Bohemia in the outer corner and Moth Brown in the crease.
Oceanique with Parrot or Guacamole.
Brill with Tilt.
Metmorph with Meadowland.
Brill with Aquadisiac.
Metamorph with Lucky Green.
Bagatelle with Elite or Amber Lights.
Pink Papillion with Plum.
Naked Lunch with Paradisco.


----------



## MrsWaves (Jun 9, 2005)

Neutral'ish:
Bagatelle
D'Bohemia
Rich Ground

Bright:
Parrot
Golden Olive
Golden Lemon
Out to Sea PP.


----------



## user2 (Jun 9, 2005)

Coppering Mythology Gleam
D'Bohemia, Deckchair, Provence
Goldmine Bagatelle


----------



## allie02044 (Jun 9, 2005)

swish, cranberry and nylon

and deckchair pigment, w/ d'bohemia in crease mm


----------



## lola336 (Jun 9, 2005)

Bright:
Chartreuse pigment/Surreal/Electric Eel
Humid crease
Vanilla browbone
Waveline with freshwater lower liner

Neutral (ish..hehe):
Bitter/Expensive pink
Coppering crease/Antiqued outer v
Vanilla browbone
Shade and sweet sage f/l for lower liner


----------



## kimone2004 (Jun 9, 2005)

Mulch, Amber Lights, and Shroom


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jun 9, 2005)

meadowland and freshwater ... amazing!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jun 9, 2005)

Bright
Golden Lemon Pigment/guacamole/ parrot over green shadestick or Chartruese paint

Neutral
Coco pigment, vanilla pigment, with mulch in the crease


----------



## Star (Jun 9, 2005)

Dang, how could I have forgotten that?!

Orb as a wash
Quarry in crease
Sablecoated as a liner (was in a holiday palette a little while back; dark brown)


----------



## litlaur (Jun 10, 2005)

This changes almost everytime I buy something new, but currently:

Melody all over lid, Meadowland just below browbone, White Gold blended up to brow, Parfait Amour along bottom lid

Coco pigment all over, Mulch in corners, Deckchair blended up to brow


----------



## GoldieLox (Jun 10, 2005)

Neutral: I actually only line w/ black liner then brush shroom over my whole lid up to brow, heavy in the corner near my nose. it OPENS up your eyes like no other. i get so many compliments.

Bright: Either sunset type thing with goldmine corner to orange to sushi flower to parfait amour outer blended with nylon.
~OR~ Ocean theme with shroom in corner to electric eel blended with tres teal and steamy.


----------



## Star (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldieLox* 
_Neutral: I actually only line w/ black liner then brush shroom over my whole lid up to brow, heavy in the corner near my nose._

 
What type of liner works best for this?


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 10, 2005)

humid, femme noir in the crease and nylon to highlight! LOVES IT!!!!


----------



## chocula (Jun 10, 2005)

Naked Lunch and Romp
Angelcake and Nocturnelle
Velvet Moss and Mulch
Nylon and Black Tied
D'Bohemia and Nylon
Nylon and Paradisco
Swish and Deep Truth


----------



## solardame (Jun 10, 2005)

Soft Natural-
brow - Goldbit, lid - Arena, crease - was BBW Calistoga Clay (now Coco pigment) & liner - Romp with a little Embark pressed onto base of lashes.


Bright - 
lid - Tilt, crease - Humid, liner - Nehru and also to deepen outer crease.

My eyes are really dark so I feel more comfortable when I mix a little dark with the bright shades.


----------



## jennhle (Jun 11, 2005)

my new favorite combo is SHALE on the lid, with CORAL (pro) on the crease, with JEST as a highlight. I LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!  =)


----------



## smilezlie (Jun 13, 2005)

neutral {or as close as i get to it, i mean i wear this at disneyland at work so it must be fairly natural!)

corn shadestick, ricepaper, nylon, gorgeous gold, lucky green, pink venus. {it turns peach over corn!}

bright:

aquadisiac, swimming, corn, swish, nylon, silverbleu


----------



## mybeautifulface (Mar 16, 2006)

My goal is to every day use different eyeshadow(s).  I am running out of combinations.  What's your best eyeshadow combination?


----------



## ledonatella (Mar 16, 2006)

My favorite one is Electra on the lid, Creme de Violet in the crease (blended well otherwise it's garish), and Phloof or Prismique under the brow. Add lots of black liner & mascara and it's smokin'!!


----------



## mandirigma (Mar 16, 2006)

found this on LJ. check it out:

http://fairytale22.org/makeup/dusty.php


----------



## vicuna1 (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandirigma* 
_found this on LJ. check it out:

http://fairytale22.org/makeup/dusty.php_

 
I have this bookmarked on both my home and work computers. I love reading it for a great break to my day! Better than playing games! I thought about printing it off to keep by my makeup "station", but it would be pages and pages! Not to mention the updates.


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 16, 2006)

I was just about to post that link too, I just bumped into it. It's so useful, but SO LONG!


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 16, 2006)

Someone had a lot of time on her hands...but I appreciate the effort!  Very useful...


----------



## i_bleed_life (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vicuna1* 
_I have this bookmarked on both my home and work computers. I love reading it for a great break to my day! Better than playing games! I thought about printing it off to keep by my makeup "station", but it would be pages and pages! Not to mention the updates._

 
I just printed it, all 81 pages!!!...I'm at work, so I'm not using my own paper and ink.


----------



## legaleagle (Mar 16, 2006)

*Mine..*

Shroom as a wash with Patina in the crease.

Naked Lunch as a wash with Plumage or Greensmoke in the outer-v and crease.

Shroom and Satin Taupe.  

Vanilla pigment with Old Gold pigment or Rose or Rose Bronze.


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 16, 2006)

wow...that link is AMAZING


----------



## mybeautifulface (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandirigma* 
_found this on LJ. check it out:

http://fairytale22.org/makeup/dusty.php_

 
Thank you very much. This is very helpful.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_bleed_life* 
_I just printed it, all 81 pages!!!...I'm at work, so I'm not using my own paper and ink._

 
OMG i'm glad i didn't try to print it


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 16, 2006)

Holy shit.   That is sooooo long.. I can't even imagine doing something that long....


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 16, 2006)

wow that is insane... thanks for the link!


----------



## mitsukai (Mar 16, 2006)

great link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i love urban decay's half baked with coppering and/or antiqued, especially for blue-eyed gals. i also paired it with a little grey - i used bare escentual's moss but i bet something like sharkskin is pretty close.

i just got juxt and i love it, esp. paired with something like gorgeous gold - i use bare escentuals joy, which has a bit of pink in it.


----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2006)

Parfait amour, hepcat and shroom

Woodwinked, shimmermoss, bronze, freshwater

All that glitters, expensive pink

Paradisco, shimmermoss, parfair amour

Beautiful Iris, Living Pink, Juxt


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Mar 16, 2006)

wow what a great link


----------



## veilchen (Mar 17, 2006)

This link is more than amazing, gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## user4 (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_bleed_life* 
_I just printed it, all 81 pages!!!...I'm at work, so I'm not using my own paper and ink._

 
holy shit, 81 pages????


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 17, 2006)

deleted


----------



## electrostars (Mar 17, 2006)

some of my favorite color combinations:

vex all over the lid, stomp in the crease,  and nocturnelle on the outer lid.

vex all over lid, trax in the crease, and nocturnelle on outer lid. sometimes instead of nocturnelle I'll use UD's ac/dc for this look. 

vex all over lid, nocturnelle in the crease and pickle(from whatever chromozone palette it was in, lol) on the outer lid.


as you can tell..i like my vex eyeshadow..


----------



## *MaC WhoRe* (Mar 17, 2006)

i printed it @ school, the librarian kept looking at me!!! hahahhha
81 pages ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## electrostars (Mar 17, 2006)

hahah..if I did that at school they'd be all *shakesfist*


----------



## pr1nces583 (Mar 17, 2006)

ive been using lucky jade s/s as a base and lustreleaf on the lid a lot recently. im dreading my lustreleaf running out! although i found it again in london when i went last week and i wish id bought another now:-(


----------



## joytheobscure (Mar 17, 2006)

OMG, that is just overwhelming..so many ideas and I need so much more eyeshadow to go with my measly fifty pots of mac...lol


----------



## MissKaylee* (Mar 19, 2006)

a really nice neutral one i like to use is shroom on inner eyelid, satin taupe on outer, mystery on brow bone, dazzlelight to highlight with blacktrack or teddy e/l


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 24, 2006)

that link isn't working for me...................


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fishchick72* 
_that link isn't working for me..................._

 
me neither


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 24, 2006)

I love:

Twinks & Aquadisiac

Cranberry & Sunplosion


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 24, 2006)

If you cut and paste that page into word, it's only 78 pages    hahahahahahaha


----------



## oblivion (Apr 2, 2006)

could someone who saved the file send it to me?

The link is no longer working. TIA!


----------



## gambitlizard (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oblivion* 
_could someone who saved the file send it to me?

The link is no longer working. TIA!_

 
Please, me too!  I'm getting into a rut and need some new ideas.
Thanks!
Kim


----------



## Piaqua (Apr 2, 2006)

I would love it too if anyone has it available


----------



## user2 (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Piaqua* 
_I would love it too if anyone has it available_

 
Can I jump on that train?


----------



## hungerartist (Apr 3, 2006)

i was getting so excited to see this amazing link.. gosh darnit.
to the one who has it in word.. would you mind sending it my way..
PM me.. if you could.


----------



## MarieJ (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd like someone could send it to me too !!!


----------



## lucylu (Apr 4, 2006)

if some one could also send it to me too i would be very grateful


----------



## lara (Apr 4, 2006)

http://fairytale22.org/dusty/

There you go.


----------



## lucylu (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_http://fairytale22.org/dusty/

There you go._

 

thanks so much!


----------



## Miss_Behave (Apr 4, 2006)

wow what a great site!!! and there is a e/s combo I posted on here I'm sure that it's mine so whoever did this site: thank you for taking your time making such a great website!!!!


----------



## oblivion (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks so much! I'm saving it to word this time ...


----------



## MarieJ (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank you, that's great !!!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 4, 2006)

Pink Venus & Creme de Violet.


----------



## lucylu (Apr 5, 2006)

one i like (and can remember) is amber lights, paradisco and trax


----------



## MDgyrl4life (Apr 5, 2006)

OMG...this is so helpful...I tend to spend about 10 mins in the morning staring at my pallettes trying to figure out my combinations.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 5, 2006)

Lately I have been using Spring Up with everything,.. but the favorite,.. Spring up with D'Bohemia, Orange Tangent, and a tiny bit of Mulch,.. reminds me of a tiger lilly,..


----------



## baby_love (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_http://fairytale22.org/dusty/

There you go._

 
omg thank you SO much!


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 6, 2006)

A couple I like....

Angelcake (or Sweeten Up whichever I'm in the mood for) with Cranberry in the crease and White Wheat (Goldbit, Pollen, or Vanilla are pretty here, too..) to highlight

Orange Tangent or D'Bohemia with Sunplosion in the crease & Goldbit to highlight

anything gold-ish as a wash, tan pigment in crease & Coco Beach in outer V (w/Handforged powerpoint liner)

(and thanks for the great link!)


----------



## user2 (Apr 6, 2006)

154 sites.....holy mother of God!


----------



## Shawna (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jul 22, 2006)

Belle Azure is one of my favorite es ever....i think that i use it more than anything else...

for my neutral look i like deckchair with a little bit of coppering in the crease and then lily white for highlight

for my bright look
belle azure over graphito with electric eel (where blue way too much...i think cause of work)
bright fuschia pigment with beauty marked and pink opal to highlight


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 13, 2006)

naked pigment, tempting eyeshadow, tiny bronze eyeshadow, with Teddy liner ---- MY FAVORITE LINER!


----------



## MissRani (Aug 14, 2006)

A fave that I do sometimes and get loads of compliments on is...

Royal Hue shadestick as the base with Nocturnelle pack'd ontop pretty heavy with a round contour brush.  I take it into the crease, as well and buff the outers with the #225 brush and blend some of the Sumptuous Olive right ontop of the lid.  Pink Opal pigment to highlight my browbones and if I'm feeling particularily sassy, I'll apply a bit of the Reflects Gold glitter ontop of the Sumptuous Olive with some of the Face and Body mixing medium.  And lots of Engraved power point liner in the rims.


----------



## Katgirl625 (Aug 14, 2006)

I have a couple:

Tauopographic shadestick, Soba, Mulch, and Shroom, with Teddy to line; I get a lot of compliments on this one, it looks very polished

Pink Freeze and Sketch - so easy, and always looks great

Shell CCB, Juxt all over lid, Sushi Flower in Crease, Noctournelle smoked in, and Shade f/l - I feel "pretty" with this


----------



## Vennie (Aug 14, 2006)

Natural:
mylar blended with a smidge of shale on inner corners 
Shale on center of lid blended up into crease and a bit above
Sketch on outer V blended very well into the shale
mylar on browbone
line with Prunella

Bright:
Shroom on Browbone and innercorners
swimming on center of lid and blending slightly into shroom on innercorners
Humid on outer V and lightly to line under eye.
Green olive blended over lid and into crease to add extra oomph if wanted
line with Forever Green power point for day or blacktrack for night


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 14, 2006)

My fave neutral is
Spring Up, with Bronze e/s. lashings of mascara and nylon to highlight


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 14, 2006)

Expensive Pink + Humid

Patina + Haux

Naked Lunh + Twinks


----------



## Wattage (Aug 14, 2006)

My faves (always involves a piggie - sorry!):

*Bright and happy:*

Deckchair on the lid with Paradisco in the crease, black liquid liner on top lashline, Paradisco lined on lower lashline with angle brush
*
Doe-eyes:*

Tan pig on lid with Coco Beach in the crease, Richground f/l in waterline and lashline on bottom, lightly smudged with 219 on upper lashline to lid, black liquid liner on top lashline

*Soft & Professional:*

Shroom e/s on lid, Coco pig in crease and lined on lower lashline with angle brush. Black liquid liner.

Cheers!! Lovely thread


----------



## pandabear (Aug 14, 2006)

Neutrals:
-Patina allover lid and in crease
-Mulch smudged into lashline and outer V
-Shroom to highlight

Brights (bright for me, but maybe not bright for others):
-Mancatcher on outer 3/4 of lid
-Vex on inner 1/4 of lid
-Shale in crease and outer V
-Shroom to highlight


----------



## mybeautifulface (Aug 14, 2006)

Combinations I love:

patina with brun
shroom with haux
motif with expresso


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Aug 14, 2006)

Neutral:
MAC Coco pigment on lid and crease
MAC Vanilla pigment on highbrow
MAC Blacktrack fluidline for cats eyes liner
MAC Engraved powerpoint smudged under lower lashes
Lots of black mascara

Day Quirky look:
MAC Naked pigment over entire eye area
MAC So There Jade powerpoint above and below lashes
Lots of black mascara
(my blue eyes look killer with this combo)

Bright:
MAC Shimmermoss e/s on lid and under lower lashes
MAC Dark Soul pigment in crease
MAC Mylar on higbrow.
MAC Blacktrack fluidline
Black Mascara


----------



## tinkerbelle (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 
_Shroom
Era
Bark_

 
I had just gotten Bark..and could'nt figure out what to pair it with..


----------



## Renee (Aug 14, 2006)

All that Glitters- lid
Nocturnelle-crease
Plumage-outer crease
Shroom-highlight
Line with tarnish


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 14, 2006)

soba (wash), romp (outer corner), mulch (crease)


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 15, 2006)

neutral: bamboom paint, woodwinked on lid, mulch in crease, blacktrack, hush ccb as highlight, prep+prime lash, zoomblack

colorful: mauvism paint, violet pigment all over lid, lily white in corner, and teal in crease


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Aug 15, 2006)

swiss chocolate and sleepy for everyday and gorgeous gold and waternymph are my favs.


----------



## whitnie (Aug 30, 2006)

Expensive Pink on lid w/swish on crease/outer 1/3

a very pretty "sunset" type look


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm fair skinned; for a natural look I am really in love Canton Candy paint with Vapour packed on top all over lid.  Just pretty and natural and makes vapour really stand out and notice the pinky-peach of it. I like it with Buried Treasure p/p and Mystery e/s over the liner to make it last all day


----------



## morgasm (Aug 30, 2006)

All over with amber lights and orange matte in my outer corners and blended into the crease. Then I line really thin and precise with Smolder and taper out with a small angled brush. Flawless, it just fits.


----------



## natalie75 (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennhle* 
_my new favorite combo is SHALE on the lid, with CORAL (pro) on the crease, with JEST as a highlight. I LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!  =)_

 

Love the combination, very original.  Is the Coral e/s or pigment?


----------



## tracie (Aug 31, 2006)

my fav neutral combo is goldenaire pig on the lid, coco pig in the crease, twinks defining the crease, and either relaxing or sunday best as the highlight.  blacktrack with twinks smudged over and UD covet liner on the lower waterline.

Brighter, I like lucky green with golders green, and mulch into the crease, light ray to highlight, blacktrack to line.


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 31, 2006)

Natural - Motif lightly all over and right to brow bone, paradisco on lid and amber lights in the crease with teddy kohl to line.

Bright - Aquadisiac lid, golders green center lid, parrot in crease, seedy pear to highlight and black track to line.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 31, 2006)

I love my *chocolate mint* eye:
shimmermint ss as a base
aquavert on the lid
bateau and club in crease
shroom to highlight
dipdown fl

fave bright:
dephic fl as a base
parrot(or dupe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as i have every dupe-lol)crease/outerv
golden olive  lid
 a touch of golder's green and gorgeous gold inner v to mid/lid.
frozen white highlight
buffed w/ 224 to perfection.


----------



## geeko (Sep 17, 2006)

*post your favourite MAC ONLY eyeshadow combos here*

here are some of my favourite combos:

*Neutrals / bronzes*
*1. *Woodwinked (all over lid), Retrospeck (over Woodwinked), B-rich ( outer 2/3 lid), Sable (outer 1/3 lid), Cranberry (over Sable) and on crease, Dovefeather (contour), Vanilla (brow bone highlighter)

*2.*Naked lunch (all over lid), Satin taupe (outer 2/3 lid), Mulch (outer 1/3 lid), botanical (contour), Retrospeck (brow bone highlighter)

*3.* Naked lunch (all over lid), All that glitters (outer 2/3 lid), Sable (outer 1/3 lid), woodwinked (contour), melon pigment (brow bone highlighter) 

*4*. Shroom (all over lid), Expresso ( outer 2/3 lid), Take wing, (outer 1/3), dovefeather (contour), retrospeck (Brow bone highlighter)

*Greens/olives*
*1.*Metarmorph (all over lid), juxt(over metamorph), Swimming (outer 2/3 lid), Jewel blue (outer 1/3 lid), retrospeck (brow bone highlighter)

*2.*Golder’s Green pigment ( all over lid), Golden Olive (middle of lid), nightlight pigment (outermost 1/3 lid), humid eyeshadow (outermost lid) melon (brown bone highlighter)

*3. *Sumptious olive (all over lid), Greensmoke ( middle of lid), nighlight pigment/ humid (outer 1/3 lid), botanical ( contour), melon (brow bone highlighter)

*4. * Illusionary/ burning ambition – white gold part (all over lid), Bright side/ gallery gal duo – olive part ( outer 2/3 lid), Illusionary/ burning ambition – brown part (outer 1/3 lid), woodwinked (brow bone contour), Retrospeck (brow bone highlighter)

*Blues*
*1.* Moon's reflection (all over lid), Freshwater (outer 2/3 lid and crease), Flashtrack (outermost 1/3 lid), Knight Divine ( over flashtrack), sunnydaze pigment ( contour), vanilla pigment (brow bone highlighter) 

*2.* Azreal blue pigment (all over lid), freshwater (outer lids and crease), Juiced (contour), Melong pigment (brow bone highlighter)

*Mixed colours**
1.* Gorgeous Gold (over lid), aquadisiac (outer 2/3), Freshwater (outer 1/3 lid and crease), melon pigment ( as brow bone highlighter).

*2.* Gold dusk pigment  (all over lid), juxt (2/3 lid)Hecat / plum dressing (outer (1/3), Trax contour, shimmertime pigment ( highlighter)

*3.* Gold dusk pigment (all over lid), Softwash grey pigment (outer 2/3), Flashtrack (outer 1/3 ), botannical (contour), vanilla (brow bone highlighter)

*4. * Peppier (all over lid), pompous blue (outer 1/3 lid), Slip pink, shimmertime pigment (as brow bone highlighter)

*5.* Pink freeze (all over lid) Paradisco (outer 2/3 lid), waternymph ( outermost 1/3), Slip pink, shimmertime pigment (highlighter)

*6.* Naked lunch (all over lid), Lovely lily pigment (outer 2/3), Star violet (outer 1/3), Trax (contour), Melon pigment (highlighter)

*7.* Electra (all over lid), Beautiful iris (outer 1/3 lid), dazzlelight (brow bone highlighter)

*8.* Metarmorph ( all over lid), Juxt (outer 2/3), Rule (outer 1/3), Juiced (over Rule)

*9.* Shroom/ naked lunch (all over lid), Woodwinked (outer 2/3 lid), Amberlights outer 1/3 lid), botannical/sunnydaze pigment (contour),

*10. *Dazzleray pigment (all over lid), Azreal blue pigment (outer 2/3 - 1/3 lid), Sunnydaze pigment( contour), Shimmertime pigment (brow bone highlighter)

More to be coming.....i can't remember all the combos i've used before at once.....seems like i left out all the purples and pinks...trying to remember what i used...

Pls share your combos with all of us ...i want to learn more from all of u girls here. thanks a mil in advance.


----------



## Sabrunka (Sep 17, 2006)

I love having goldmine on the inner half of the lid with any other shimmering colour on the outside/other half of the lid.  Then I like gorgeous gold on top then shroom as a highlighter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 17, 2006)

Amber lights and Cranberry look great together, and so do Coco and Pinked Mauve.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Sep 17, 2006)

beaniewienie on MUA must have spent a load of time making this list. It's invaluable list that I feel that all MAC lovers must have bookmarked!

http://www.fairytale22.org/dusty/


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 17, 2006)

I did one my husband really liked, today:

Phloof over the entire lid, up to the brow.
B-Rich on the inner half, blended towards the outer edge.
Humid on the outer v and up the crease, just past the brow ridge.  Blended well, fading into the Phloof! on the brow, and the B-Rich on the lid. 
Lined with Blackberry + mixing medium, in a very slight cat eye (just flared a bit on the top outer lid.)


----------



## Showgirl (Dec 18, 2006)

Favourite combos of mine:-
-------------------------

*Citrus Cutie*
lid: chrome yellow
crease: orange
inner corner: bitter
undereye / liner: swimming
highlight: white frost with a *tiny* bit of gorgeous gold

*Tropical Fish *-lots of people do something similar, inspired by acquarium colours!!!
lid: electric eel
crease & undereye: freshwater
inner corner: gorgeous gold
highlight: seedy pearl

*Geisha Girl*
lid: passionate
undereye/crease: beauty marked or carbon
inner corner: idol eyes
highlight: white frost

*Pearly Purple*
lid and highlight: seedy pearl
crease: parfait amour
liner and undereye: macroviolet fluidline with nocturnelle pressed on top

*Smoky Green*
lid: swimming
crease, liner, undereye: greensmoke
highlight: sweet lust

*Deep Moody Purple*
base: macroviolet fluidline
lower lid: carbon, fading into beauty marked, packed on top of fluidline
crease: nocturnelle
highlight: seedy pearl

*Metallic Glam*
lid: idol eyes
liner & crease: beauty marked
highlight: white frost


----------



## squasheebla (Dec 18, 2006)

motif as a highlight, samoa silk on the lid, passionate and swiss chocolate blended into crease, carbon on end of crease


----------



## giz2000 (Dec 21, 2006)

Samoa Silk on lid, Cranberry in crease, Sketch mixed with a tiny bit of Carbon in outer v, Shroom as highlight, Blacktrack fluidline.

Woodwinked on lid, Mulch in crease and corner,l Shroom as highlight

Knight Divine on lid, Soft Brown in crease, Retrospeck as highlight

Bisque on lid, Bronze in crease, Carbon in outer v, Blacktrack fluidline, false lashes (this was actually a look that a fellow freelancer had on the other day...she looked FIERCE!)


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Dec 23, 2006)

Gorgeous Greens
*Mac Mylar on brow bone
*Mac Brill on inner lid
*Mac Shimmermoss in crease
*Mac Softsparkle Pencil in Peacocked

Pinky-neutral
*Mac Lily White on brow bone
*Mac Apricot pink on inner lid
*Mac Satin Taupe in crease
*Mac Blitz n Glitz fluidline

Orange Sunset
*Mac Vanilla on brow bone
*Mac Juiced on inner lid
*Mac D'Bohemia on center lid
*Mac Rule on outter lid
*Mac Coppering in crease
*Mac Graphic Brown Fluidline

Forrest Greens
*Mac Mylar or Vanilla as highlight
*Mac Golder's Green on inner lid (Could also use Chartreuse)
*Mac Sumptuous Olive in crease/outter lid
*Mac Velvet Moss on outter V-smudged

Golden Green
*Mac Vanilla on brow
*Mac Gorgeous Gold on inner lid
*Mac Chartreuse on outter lid
*Mac Old Gold in crease

Blue-grey
*Mac Frozen White on brow
*Mac Moon's Reflection on lid
*Mac Anti-establishment on outter lid
*Mac Greystone in crease
*Mac Blue Peep fluideline thick on top and bottom lashes
*Mac Blitz n Glitz thin against lashes/waterline

Pinky-purples
*Mac ss in Pink Cotour as base
*Mac Pink Opal on brow/inner corner of eye
*Mac Lovely Lily pigment on inner lid
*Mac Hepcat on outter lid
*Mac Sketch in crease
*Mac Macroviolet to line


----------



## DonnaGirl (Jun 21, 2007)

*What is your favorite MAC eye shadow combination?*

I need new ideas...thanks!


----------



## clamster (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC eye shadow combination?*






Here are some:
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=74279


----------



## DonnaGirl (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC eye shadow combination?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_





Here are some:
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=74279_

 

Thanks...I prefer using 3 colors..one as base, 1 for lid, and one for crease....any new ideas?


----------



## silverbelle282 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC eye shadow combination?*

might be redundant but i'll just list some off the top of my head that i have found from various sources and use often. . . 

- tilt and swish
- tilt and paradisco
- humid and motif
- coppering and woodwinked
- deep truth and swish
- rule and paradisco
- rule on lid and lightened with motif right on top, ricepaper as a hilight, antiqued in crease
- swish and star violet
- mink pink and contrast
this list might be boring, but its all i can think of right now. hope it helps


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC eye shadow combination?*

-Ricepaper to highlight, Steamy inner lid, Club in the crease, with the usual Carbon at the corner to smoke it up.
These I love: 
-Phloof to highlight, Beautiful Iris on the lid, and Plumage in the crease, and Prussian eyeliner to contour the whole eye.
- Nylon to highlight, and in the inner corners, Samoa Silk on the lid, and Jewel Blue in the crease, lined with Smolder.
- Beautiful Iris on the lid, with Club in the crease (can you tell I love Club?) and Shroom to highlight. This one is really nice because  the greenish/blue of Club contrasts gorgeously agaisnt the purple.
-Gorgeous Gold to highlight and on the inner lid, Plum Dressing in the crease, and Sumptuous Olive to line the lower eyelid.
-Deep Truth allover (except the crease), and Stars and Rockets in the crease, slowly fading into Phloof, used as a highlighter.

The FOTD section has some great color combinations as well, if you're looking for funky ways to pair your eyeshadows!


----------



## clamster (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC eye shadow combination?*

for a somewhat natural look biege-ing shadestick all that glitters all over hepcat in crease outter and a liitle in the inner and then sketch on the lower part of the V and liner hopefully that makes sense.
and a  w/ just 2 shadows: honey lust and green smoke, forever green powerpoint

vex and shale e/s prunella eye kohl


----------



## karinaf (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC eye shadow combination?*

coppering on lid, aquadisiac or shimmer moss in outer crease, blend expensive pink or in living pink on inner crease

cloudbound (from the balloonacy quad) on the lid, and up at dawn (also from the quad) in the crease

kitschmas pigment on the lid, beauty marked e/s in the crease - a look which I have been rocking more than a chair lately.  Love it.


----------



## lara (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC eye shadow combination?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DonnaGirl* 

 
_Thanks...I prefer using 3 colors..one as base, 1 for lid, and one for crease....any new ideas?_

 
http://www.fairytale22.org/dusty/


----------



## Jill35 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC eye shadow combination?*

Satin Taupe is my fave MAC e/s. I pair it with Shale and Star Violet the most.


----------



## MISSJESS2003 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC eye shadow combination?*






 Romping All Over The Lid With Beauty Marked On The Outer Corners And In The Crease. And A Tad Bit Of Sketch In The Crease To Make My Eyes Pop!!!!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC eye shadow combination?*

some color combos here:

Green Look:

Bare Canvas Paint for base
Swimming e/s in inner V
Humid e/s in outer V (blend with swimming)
Sweet Lust e/s to highlight browbone
Blacktrack Fluidline to line top lash line
Forever Green powerpoint liner to line waterline / lower lash line

and mascara of your choice ( I use rimmel volume flash)


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC eye shadow combination?*

1. Electra on lid, Creme de Violet on crease (blended really well) and Phloof to highlight
2. Black Tied (or Club or Smut) on lid, Malt in crease, Vapour mixed with Phloof to highlight
3. Parrot on outer V, Juxt on inner V, Paradisco in crease, Casa Blanca or Spring Up to highlight
4. Brill on lid, Humid in crease, Vex to highlight
5. Mulch on lid, Peppier in crease, and Dazzlelight to highlight


----------



## supernova (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC eye shadow combination?*

There are a lot of different looks that are great:
*aquadisiac on the inside lid with deep truth on the outside and in the outer crease with some black tied smoking out the edge.
*goldmine on the inside lid with steamy on the outside, blend well.
*Knight divine on the majority of the lid with black tied on the outside and in the crease to make the smokey look. I use either shroom or naked lunch on my brow bone always.
*Amberlights on the inside, antiqued in the middle and club on the outside and in the outer crease, blend well.
There are many more, just ask if you're interested. Hope this helps.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC eye shadow combination?*

I loooove dark smokey eyes:

Satin Taupe (lid), Black Tied (crease), Magic Dust (brow bone).
Nocturnelle (lid), Fertile and Black Tied (crease), Sunday Best (brow bone).
Forgery ( inner corner of lid), Silver Ring (middle of lid, blended with Forgery into inner corner of lid), Knight Divine (outter corner of lid), Black Tied (crease), Nylon (brow bone).
Carbon (lid), Deep Truth (crease and slightly higher), Nylon (brow bone).
Black Tied (lid), Sketch (crease and slightly higher), Magic Dust (brow bone).

=D


----------



## mreichert (Jan 17, 2008)

*What are your favorite color combos?*

What "look" do you wear most often? What colors do you like to combine, and how?  

My favorite is a smokey eye with silver ring, print, and black tied on the lid blended with woodwinked in the crease and brule as a highlighter. I surprisingly LOVE the look of a smokey eye with a hint of shimmery brown blended in. (sounds gross, but it really is pretty!)


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

i love Amberlights w/ Nocturnelle and Sketch or Fig1., Sable w/ Cranberry and Star Violet, Woodwinked w/ Humid and Greensmoke.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

Goldmode pigment, by jupiter MES, next to nothing e/s.

Cocomotion pigment, humid e/s, retrospeck.

Honeylust e/s, deep truth e/s, next to nothing e/s.

Satin taupe e/s, smoking e/s, shroom e/s.

Goldmode pigment, mulch e/s, retrospeck e/s.


----------



## Divinity (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

I combined shroom, stars n rockets, and fertile for a smokey eye last night and fell in love!  I also like going bananas, passionate, and cosmic together.


----------



## mariecinder (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

I wear Sable, Carbon, and Naked Lunch most everyday as my work look. I also love Aquadisac with Sketch, Sushi Flower with Humid or Wondergrass, and Sushi Flower with Plum Dressing.


----------



## Danapotter (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

Lazy Look: Expensive Pink, Star Violet or Goldmine, Expensive Pink

Bright Normal Look: Fuchsia Pig with Violet Pigment and Juxt as a liner 

Nighttime Look: Goldmine, Expensive Pink, Satallite Dreams in crease


----------



## nellpanda (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

Chill & Bitter
Juxt & Club


----------



## mreichert (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

These all sound so fun! I keep switching back to the MAC site to see the colors- me thinks I've got to get more shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_I wear Sable, Carbon, and Naked Lunch most everyday as my work look. I also love Aquadisac with Sketch, Sushi Flower with Humid or Wondergrass, and Sushi Flower with Plum Dressing._

 
I love the aquadisiac with sketch combo- I think I'm going to try that tomorrow!!


----------



## lethaldesign (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

Gold Mode pig, Gold Stroke pig, Sweet Sienna pig, Your Ladyship pig... this is one of the only combos I find myself actually repeating over & over.


----------



## rbella (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

I love neutral eyes.  I wear almost everyday Brule (all over), jest (lid), Haux (outer crease), grain (inner lid) and blended up into Haux, and rose blanc as a wash and highlighter.  Love it!!


----------



## sharkbytes (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

Coppering +Shroom + Vanilla Pig 

Expensive Pink + Melon Pig + Cranberry + Sketch

Blue Brown Pig + Twinks + Vanilla Pig


----------



## chocokitty (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

Patina + Trax + Shroom

Kool ccb + Helium Pigment + Vex

Slick ccb + Knight Divine + Vex

Goldmine + Bronze + Dazzlelight


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

Brown Script and Handwritten or Graphology
Thunder and Cloudburst
Clarity, Ether and Parrot
Sushi Flower and Goldmine
Club and Handwritten


----------



## tripwirechick (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

My new favourite is Uppity f/l + Family Silver MES + Carbon


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

For a green smokey eye (my fave!): _Retrospeck_ to highlight, _Greensmoke_ on lid, _Femme Noir_ on crease.

Another favorite: _Naked Lunch_ to highlight, _All that glitters_ on lid, _Humid_ on crease.


----------



## amoona (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

Smokey Eye - Your Ladyship pigment, Smoke Signals pigment, Carbon eyeshadow

Goin' out look - Your Ladyship pigment, Espresso eyeshadow, Goldmode pigment, Carbon eyeshaow

Goin' to school - Vanilla eyeshadow, Handwritten eyeshadow, Motif eyeshadow


----------



## Deirdre (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

I've been wearing Rose Blanc on my inner corner and highlight, French Grey across the lid, and Charred to smoke and crease.

Then I have swapped colors in and out of this look: Seedling in the middle of the lid; Star Violet, or, this purple from Stila, or, Fiction on outer half; or Parrot as a liner, with a smokier blue from Stila, and Parrot on the bottom lid (half way in from the outer corner).  I add different liners to suit.  I favor Raven with the Star Violet, and this putty grey from Smashbox to make a more muted look, and even New Weed, especially with Seedling.

But I keep the same base three I listed at the top.  Mostly I just wear those three with black to line.


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

Two of my first MAC eyshadows were Jest and Mystery, and they look great together. It is the shadows I reach for when I need to do a no-fail combo.

Gold Mode pigment and By Jupiter MES look great together also. 

Other combos:

Moss scape PP, Rose Blanc e/s and Club e/s

Aire-de-Blu pigment and Knight Divine e/s

Quarry MES and Knight Divine e/s

Pink Freeze and Parfait Amour e/s

Goldenaire pigment and Trax e/s

Cumulus and Thunder e/s


----------



## gatsby (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

Idol Eyes e/s with Alum e/s (I used to use a similar grey from another company, but Alum is perfect) in a light wash all over the lid and thick-clotted black mascara. This was my default day look in summer of 05 and I still love it.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

Hmmm...I have a whole list written down.  I'll have to grab it. I know that i love Stars N Rockets, Vellum and Smolder together.  I also love Pink Venus and Creme de Violet together as well.


----------



## iamlelilien (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

I LOVE how Swish and Phloof look together.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

one of my faves is rice paper (highlight), kid (lid), embark (crease)


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

I'm into pinks and lilacs so I like to use Sweet Lust, Idol Eyes, and Whisper eyeshadows together.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

Woodwinked, Satin Taupe, and Carbon in crease

Amber Lights and Bronzing

Chrome Yellow and Humid

Chrome Yellow and Passionate

Parrot and Showstopper

Girlie and Blackberry

Vanilla Pigment, Soft Brown, Sketch, and Carbon lightly in crease


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

I tried this combo the other day and I LOVE it!

Honey e/s (from urban decay) in inner corners, Amberlights all over lid, accent red pigment in the crease and jardin aires pigment on browbone.  I try to do a different e/s combo everyday since I have so many e/s and want to use them all! But ive done this combo a few times already.

For my "I have 10 minutes to get ready before work" look I use Woodwinked, Choclate brown pigment and Jardin Aires pigment.  Its boooooring though and I usually like to use at least one brighter color in the mix!

Another recent one I really liked was golders green, plum dressing and nylon for highlight!


----------



## lizb (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

I love purples and greens, For green, I like 6th Sin on lid (Metal X) and Femme Noir in the crease, for purples, Electric Plum on lid (Metal X) and Graphology in the crease.  I think lighter shades of purple like Creme de Violet or Satellite Dreams would also be pretty combined with Electric Plum


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

I love Shroom, Era and Expensive Pink together. It's such a natural and neutral combination, with just a hint of color.


----------



## Meryl (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I love neutral eyes.  I wear almost everyday Brule (all over), jest (lid), Haux (outer crease), grain (inner lid) and blended up into Haux, and rose blanc as a wash and highlighter.  Love it!!_

 
I wear Brule all the time too!  Grain is another love.  Hush, Espresso and Soba... all favourites.


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

When it comes to eyeshadows I've got a thing for pinks and browns together!  I think it's a gorgeous combination on most skintones.


----------



## mreichert (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_I tried this combo the other day and I LOVE it!

Honey e/s (from urban decay) in inner corners, Amberlights all over lid, accent red pigment in the crease and jardin aires pigment on browbone.  I try to do a different e/s combo everyday since I have so many e/s and want to use them all! But ive done this combo a few times already.

For my "I have 10 minutes to get ready before work" look I use Woodwinked, Choclate brown pigment and Jardin Aires pigment.  Its boooooring though and I usually like to use at least one brighter color in the mix!

Another recent one I really liked was golders green, plum dressing and nylon for highlight!_

 
OOhhh- I just got some of those colors. Just may have to try those combos- they sound awesome!


----------



## mreichert (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_When it comes to eyeshadows I've got a thing for pinks and browns together!  I think it's a gorgeous combination on most skintones._

 
Me too! I've been wearing a lot of pinks/browns lately together. I just got the crimsonaire s/s and accent red pig., so I'm hoping to do a brown/pink look with a POP


----------



## meandering (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

I love doing a smokey cranberry eye w/ Shroom, Sketch, Cranberry, Folie and Pro Longwear in Unchanging on lips


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

For my neutral eye:
Shroom in the inner eye,Bronze on the outer and moth brown in the crease with shroom as a highlighter. Too add a little color, I line with my lower lashline with a bright blue (electric eel,pompus blue etc)


----------



## foomph (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: What are your favorite color combos?*

My favorite neutral combo is shroom, omega and handwritten.

I also like Swish and Paradisco with shroom as a highlight


----------



## Susanne (Mar 7, 2008)

*Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

What are your favourite eyeshadow combinations? I am looking for some new looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine are:

Parrot + Charred e/s
Nanogold + Satin Taupe e/s
Delft PP + Teal Pigment
Going Bananas + Swimming e/s
Flashtrack + Vanilla e/s
Humid + Steamy + Vanilla e/s

Thank you already!


----------



## makeba (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

my favorite is
expensive pink/sketch
star violet/sketch/beauty marked
rule/folie
goldmine/embark


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

some of mine are:

-steamy, saddle, carbon
-amber lights, trax
-woodwinked, humid
-woodwinked, embark
-expensive pink, nocturnelle


----------



## lilmeggers09 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

amber lights & cranberry
cosmic & antiqued
sable & jest


----------



## n_c (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

Lid: woodwinked
Crease: bronze
Outer <: mulch
Highlight: shroom/rice paper


----------



## clamster (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

All that glitters/saddle/sketch/ricepaper
honey lust/greensmoke
vapour/folie/amberlights
paradisco/sketch/hepcat
gorgeous gold/goldmine/bronze

MAC Eyeshadow Combinations - Updated 12/17/07


----------



## aziajs (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

This existing post may help:

http://specktra.net/f165/eye-shadow-...34/#post417150


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

Woodwinked and Teal Pigment
Aquadisiac, Teal Pigment and Blue Brown Pigment
Amber Lights, Bronze/Antiqued
Rubenesque p/p, Goldmine and Sketch
Firespot, Revved up/Apricot Pink, Cranberry


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_ 
MAC Eyeshadow Combinations - Updated 12/17/07_

 
Wow, thanks a lot for this link!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janwa09* 

 
_Aquadisiac, Teal Pigment and Blue Brown Pigment_

 
I have to try this, sounds like my colors.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_This existing post may help:

http://specktra.net/f165/eye-shadow-...34/#post417150_

 
Thank you! Great.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

Amber Lights/Black Tied/All That Glitters/Blacktrack fluidline


----------



## animacani (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

Woodwinked /bronze / solar white  <3


----------



## greeneyes81 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

Polar Opposites MES duo (solid shade on browbone, marbled shade on lid) + Knight Divine (crease) (wearing this today with Blooz kohl - fabulous!)
Bold and Brazen (lid) + Antiqued (crease) + Magic Dust (browbone)
warming trend (lid) + nocturnelle (crease) + any highlight shade
from the Colour Forms cool palette: radial pink (browbone) + Spot Color (lid) + the purple shade (forget the name -- crease)

i have lots more but i can't think right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 those are my current faves!


----------



## SpringDancer (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

Jest + Sable
Satin Taupe + Blackberry
Shale + Carbon
All That Glitters/Amber Lights + Trax


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

blackground p/p plus club and humid es is my new found love.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

I have too many but lately I'm loving:
1. Tan (inner), Blue Brown (middle), Blue Flame (outer and crease) plus highlight of choice
2. Gorgeous Gold (lid), Humid (crease), Print (outer v) plus highlight of choice
3. Rose (lid), Pink Pearl (crease), Graphology (outer v) plus highlight of choice
4. Blonde's Gold (lid), Off the Radar (crease), Cranberry (outer v) plus highlight of choice


----------



## lukinamama (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

jest+expensive pink+retrospeck
mutiny pm + stars&rockets +shore leave
mutiny pm + satin taupe + solar white
shore leave + ilegal cargo + clue
electro sky pp + submarine + shore leave


----------



## post_mod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

I like:
Pink Freeze/Girlie/Mystery
Shimmermoss/Electric Eel/Carbon/Vanilla
Gesso and Carbon (for black and white Twiggy eyes!)
Beautiful Iris/Parfait Amour
Tilt/Creme de Violet


----------



## poker face (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

Melon Pigment & Espresso!
Gorgeous Gold & Humid
Post Haste & Meet The Fleet (for when I'm feeling funky)


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

all that glitters/woodwinked/cranberry/shroom
melon pigment/ print
gesso/carbon


----------



## sherox (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

thanks for all the ideas! here are some of my faves:

beautiful iris + nocturnelle 
vex + pink venus + soft flower (ungaro) 
mink & sable + humid


----------



## nunu (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

-Goldmine and amber lights
-Magnetic fields and Time and space
-Smoke and diamonds and Print
-Freshwater and Blue brown pigment
-Electra and Knight divine


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

Swimming + Goldmine
Evening Aura +Satin Taupe
Cranberry + Amberlights


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

Overgrown (or Sharp in COC Tempting) + Humid


----------



## NauteeJo (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

Phloof!, nocturnelle, hepcat and beauty marked
gorgeous gold, amber lights, blonze and woodwinked
crystal avalanche, swish, post haste, nocturnelle and black tied
beautiful iris, parfair amour , nocturnelle, nylon
aquadisiac, newly minted, plumage, shimmermoss and black tied


----------



## christi3738 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

blackground paint pot plus blue flame and tan eye shadow


----------



## Kinderwhore (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

Helium pigment and Passionate e/s turned out a lot cuter than I'd expected.


----------



## Shenanigans (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

I just bought Sketch and Patina, so I'm using them a lot right now.  I'm addicted to Vanilla pigment as a highlight, so I didn't list it, and I tend to use a lot of either Blacktrack or Dipdown fluidline, which is a personal preference.

~ Patina on lid, Mulch in outer V/crease
~ Patina on lid, Sketch in outer V/crease

~ Sunset B. on inner lid, Plum Dressing on outer lid, Sketch in outer V/crease (amazing!)

Since you like teals...

~ Aquadisiac on inner lid, Swimming on middle lid, Parrot on outer V/crease
~ Warm Chill on lid, Waternymph on outer V/crease


----------



## Susanne (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shenanigans* 

 
_Since you like teals...

~ Aquadisiac on inner lid, Swimming on middle lid, Parrot on outer V/crease_

 
I will try this look!


----------



## mtrimier (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

knight divine and deep truth.


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

right now my absolute favorite issss
bisque with espresso, coppering and amber light.


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

Satin Taupe, Mystery, and Phloof!

Mulch, Antiqued, Nylon, and Amber Lights

Club, Shroom, and Showstopper over Artifact paintpot

Twinks, Sketch and Nocturnelle


----------



## nunu (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

goldmine and satin taupe!


----------



## Shenanigans (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

I forgot one!

Sweet Sienna pigment on the lid, Teal pigment in the crease.  HOT!


----------



## anita22 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

- Star Violet, Expensive Pink & Shroom
- Antiqued, Time & Space, & Femme Fi
- Grain & Romp
- Nocturnelle, Lotusland & Rose Blanc


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

Shimmermoss, Electric Eel and Vanilla (Shimmermoss on the lid to crease, Electric Eel on the outer V and Vanilla on the browbone)
Pink Split
Sea and Sky


----------



## Dice1233 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

Just linked to this thread from another one and the last link redirected me...so, the new site is:  MAC Eyeshadow Combinations - Updated 08/19/08

:- )


----------



## nunu (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

smoke and diamonds as a lid colour with:
plumage or print in the crease, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it.


----------



## entyce08 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Favourite eyeshadow combinations?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_smoke and diamonds as a lid colour with:
plumage or print in the crease, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it._

 
that's sounds really pretty.......I love S&D!!!!

the hubby loved the combo i'm wearing today:

Lid: Patina
Crease: Expensive Pink
Outer V: Cranberry
Highlight: Solar White


----------



## Deirdre (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

These shadows rarely leave my countertop.  My basic five:

Rose Blanc, French Grey, Charred, Star Violet, Neutral Pink.  I use them in various combinations, always with Rose Blanc as my base and highlight.  I always use either French Grey or Charred to deepen the crease, etc.  I use Painterly or Bare Study as my base.

All the colors work well together (though not at once!  I will use the three neutrals alone together, or in combination).  

I sometimes throw in other purples and pinks.  I like the Heatherette Trio, the Shadowy Lady quad, and the new Infatuating Rose palette with my basic five as well.


----------



## YSLGuy (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

I dont know if this was mentioned, and it almost seems weird but it's so pretty, especially if you have lighter brown hair.

Patina on the lid and Sumptious Olive in the crease. It's GORGEOUS


----------



## rgs845 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

Some favorites:

-Golden Olive pigment over Humid
-Cranberry on lid/Fig.1 in crease
-Naked lunch all over eye/Era in crease/Highlight in Sweet Lust, basic everyday look if I'm in a hurry
-Heritage Rouge pigment over Hepcat
-Woodwinked on lid/Cork in crease/Era in inner V
-Daytime smoky eye: Idol Eyes on lid/Silver Ring in crease & outer V/Black Tied in outer corner/Vex in inner corner/lined in Wolf

I almost always highlight in Vanilla.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

This combo is inspired by QoB, but I added a couple of things to better suit my skin tone [NW45]:

-shadow primer of choice
-red base of choice, on lid and just above crease
-Beauty marked, lid and just about crease; pat color onto lid to get starry purple effect
-Signed Sealed, blend into crease
-Nanogold, blend slightly into Signed sealed and then up to brow bone
-Rice Paper, high light
-black liner of choice, small wing if desired, it's smoky so you can't see the liner that much any way

As for the lips, when I tried this look I used:

-Chesnut l/l
-Touch l/s
-Love Nectar l/g


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

My favorite looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Melon pigment on inner lid, Violet pigment on outer corner

Jardin Aires pigment on inner lid, Blue pigment on outer corner

Crystal Avalanche e/s on inner lid, Accent Red pigment on middle lid, Beauty Marked e/s on outer V/crease


----------



## Tinnsla (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

One of my faves is melon pigment on 2/3 of the lid and burnt burgundy on the outer corner, with something neutral like shroom as a highlight


----------



## pianohno (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

all these looks sound hawwwwwt haha ! i'll have to try them next time i'm feeling creative x


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

My favorite at the moment is woodwinked on the inner lid, shimmermoss on the outer lid and a tiny bit of carbon in the crease blended so it just looks like a darker version of shimmermoss, and vanilla pigment to highlight.
Woodwinked looks orange on me normally but using it with shimmermoss neutralises the nasty orangeness xD


----------



## MissKaylee* (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

I like Quarry and Retrospect together !


----------



## lkclora13 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

I like golden lemon and golden olive for a really noticable, striking effect.

I put golden lemon on the inner corner to about half way across the eyelid and then use golden olive from the middle of the eye to the outer corner.

Its a very simple combination but whenever I have used it, I have gotten lots of comments about how striking it looks.


----------



## xllmodelcece (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

i bought 3 colors from mac because the girl was wearing them.. i have beautiful iris stars and rockets and contrast.. it looked so pretty on her but when i put them on it looked horrible.. and i got plum something as a liner.. =[


----------



## makeba (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xllmodelcece* 

 
_i bought 3 colors from mac because the girl was wearing them.. i have beautiful iris stars and rockets and contrast.. it looked so pretty on her but when i put them on it looked horrible.. and i got plum something as a liner.. =[_

 
if you loved the colors that much go back to the MA and have her show you how to place the colors on you. you might have to change the color placement to your preference though. the colors sound pretty. dont give up!


----------



## xllmodelcece (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

she did put them on me.. lol it looked alright, i think it looked better on her than on me.. i just started my e/s collection and dont have much to work with =[


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

myy favorite must be :

- amber lights on the lid, cranberry on the outer v, satin taupe on the crease and shroom as highlighter
- expensive pink (lid), cork (crease), espresso (outer v), shroom (highlighter)
- naked lunch (wash), satin taupe (outer V), phloof (highlighter)
- gesso (lid), tilt (outer lid), freshwater (outer v), carbon (outer v), phloof! (highlighter)
- gesso (lid), parfait amour (outer lid), nocturnelle (outer v + crease), shroom (highlighter)


----------



## glitterkitten (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

Lid: Painterly with Motif
Crease:  Samoa Silk 
Outter Corner:  Sushi Flower
Top Liner:  Beauty Marked
Bottom liner Sushi flower with Beauty Marked at root of lash


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

1. Pink Venus on the lid, Smudged Violet on the crease, Shadowy Lady in the outer crease and Light Fall or Vanilla on the browbone. 

2. Heat Element (the gold side) on the lid, Satin Taupe in the outer corner and Vanilla pigment for highlight (I saw it on fafinettex3's tutorial on Holiday Look #2).


----------



## wynchester76 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dice1233* 

 
_Just linked to this thread from another one and the last link redirected me...so, the new site is:  MAC Eyeshadow Combinations - Updated 08/19/08

:- )_

 
I am always on this site


----------



## sovica (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissKaylee** 

 
_a really nice neutral one i like to use is shroom on inner eyelid, satin taupe on outer, mystery on brow bone, dazzlelight to highlight with blacktrack or teddy e/l_

 
i like it very much


----------



## jokers_kick (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

motif on lid + nocturnelle in crease and outer V

naked lunch on lid + handwritten/twinks in crease + expensive pink on outer V

orb all over lid + scene in crease + carbon on outer V

idol eyes on lid + nocturnelle in crease + goldmine from inner corner to browbone

and my absolute favorite::


slip pink all over lid + sushi flower in crease + carbon on outer V extending slightly into the crease, overlapping sushi flower.


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

The link is gone!  Why?  Can someone forward me what was in it?


----------



## summerlovesart (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

My new found love for trax eyeshadow! I put trax in the outer v and crease, then a bright matte turquoise in the middle of the lid and a light champagne coloured eyeshadow in the inner lid. A really different, yet gorgeous smokey eye!


----------



## thespry (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

I used All That Glitters, Satin Taupe and Deep Truth today, thanks to lollipop26 on YouTube and it was amazing! A great smokey eye that's a little different from the norm.


----------



## jjjenko (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

aw i wanted to check that link out but it's no longer there


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

-Crystal e/s from the duct to the inner lid
-Parfait Amour e/s blended from Crystal to center lid
-Top Hat e/s blended from Parfait Amour to outte lid, also blend into crease
-Bamboo e/s on brow bone
-Arena e/s to high light
-Penultimate liner in Rapid Back to create winged look
-Mascara of choice, I use DiorShow or Too Faced Lash Injection, black


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

-Crystal e/s from the duct to the inner lid
-Parfait Amour e/s blended from Crystal to center lid
-Top Hat e/s blended from Parfait Amour to outte lid, also blend into crease
-Bamboo e/s on brow bone
-Arena e/s to high light
-Penultimate liner in Rapid Back to create winged look
-Mascara of choice, I use DiorShow or Too Faced Lash Injection, black


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

I have my default purple quad which contains:
Crystal, Parfait Amour, Beauty Marked and Stars N Rockets

My default neutral smokey quad:
Rice Paper, Era, Carbon and Ground Brown

My default Purple look is: 
Lid: Parfait Amour
Crease: Stars N Rockets
Outer V: Beauty Marked
Highlight: Crystal

Default Neutral Look:
Lid: Era
Crease: Ground Brown
Outer V: Carbon
Highlight: Rice Paper

No brainers for me


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

Please Delete: Double post


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

Pink Venus e/s on the inner lid
Cocomotion pigment on the outer lid
Vanilla pigment for highlight


----------



## jardinaires (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

one of my favorite looks right now, if you have the spiced chocolate quad from cult of cherry, is nanogold on the browbone and very inner corner, top lid and bottom tearduct, with brash all over the top lid and lining the bottom lashline.. with nocturnelle in the crease. i use carbon to deepen the outer corner, and expensive pink to blend nocturnelle into the nanogold on the browbone and also to blend brash and nanogold at the inner lid. it looks beautiful and layered, because the expensive pink brings out the pinky purple in nocturnelle and brash brings out the bronze reflects in expensive pink.

some other combinations i use a lot are:

forgery in the tearduct, gesso on the inner lid, steamy on outer lid and blended into the crease, cool heat to deepend the crease, stormwatch for the outer v. jardin aires to highlight. if i want to make this more dramatic i'll use carbon instead of stormwatch and create a very sharp angle shape on the outer corner.. i get lots of compliments on this look

jardin aires pigment all over lid and browbone, coquette in the crease with contrast on the outer lid blended into the outer crease and carbon smudged along the bottom and top lashline and lightly into the outer crease. this is my standard smoky eye look. 

the simplest look i've ever worn but i got SO many compliments on, was crystal avalanche on the lid and inner corner blended down to the tearduct, electric eel on the middle lid, and carbon   in the crease and outer lid. i used blue peep fluidline to line my bottom lashline and smudged carbon into the bottom outer corner.


----------



## Deirdre (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

This is yummy:

Bare study as a base.
Cosmic on lid (*this* is a veluxe pearl)
Femme Fi deep into inner corner, and to highlight
100 Strokes in deep into crease (past the iris on the inside), widening to the outer V and below the brow, also to line lower lash
Blacktrack, slightly winged, tight-lined, top lid only.
Lots of black Dazzle-lash

May I say, the "Red" eye-set of this Blonde/Brunette/Redhead collection goes so well with Moonbathe eyeshadows?


----------



## 916_chick (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

My Go-to Look. Just Neutral And Simple

All That Glitters (inner Corner)
Satin Taupe(outter Corner)
Embark (outte V)


----------



## YSLGuy (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

One of my new faves is:

Sumptious Olive in the crease
Humid or Swimming on the outer corner of the lid just till the center
Gorgeous Gold on the inner corner blended into the humid or swimming.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

I have a very good e/s combination. This morning I was watching xxsgtigresxx video on the look she did was called Pink Champagne. She used: 
Gesso e/s
Cool Pink p/m
Magenta Madness p/m
Crystal Avalanche e/s

Now I want to do that look since I love pink eyeshadow looks.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

I love Orb on the lid, bamboo lightly on the crease, sketch in the outter corner, and orb as well as a highlight.

the other one is : Naked Lunch on the lid, Phloof as a highlight, Sketch on the outter corner, and bamboo on the crease.


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

my fav. combo right now is Vex on the lid, Satin Taupe on the crease and shroom on browbone.


----------



## meeta (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

i dont have a lot of mac (yet!) but my favorite evening look is whim on the lid, black pearl well blended in the crease and outer v, vellum as a highlight, and chill in the inner corner. i line the lids with black pearl, with an overlay of vellum.

i also like doing a tropical eyeliner like in panacea's glossy eye vid with canary yellow in the inner 1/3 of the lid, bio green in the middle, blue calm on the outer 1/3, and a little bit of black smudged in the corner (sometimes black pearl or darker like carbon)


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Eye Shadow Combinations*

Gentle heat on lid
Mulch and by jupiter mes in crease
Showstopper in outer v
Nylon as highlight


----------



## BeautyMarked3 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: What are Your Favorite MAC Eye Shadow Combinations?*

For a shimmering smokey eye i use all that glitters all over my lid then i work knight divine in the outer V and through to my crease and add black tied blending it altogether. I always love how my eyes look with this combination


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: What are Your Favorite MAC Eye Shadow Combinations?*

My new favorite eyeshadow combination (my everyday look):
Pink Venus e/s all over the lid and on the lower lashline
Tempting e/s in the crease and in the center of the lower lashline
Dark Edge e/s in the outer crease blending it with Tempting e/s and in the outer corner of the lower lashline
Vanilla e/s as highlight (as always or I use Next to Nothing and apply Vanilla on top of it)


----------



## vmg85 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: What are Your Favorite MAC Eye Shadow Combinations?*

I like to use shroom as wash on eyelid, satin taupe in outer eyelid and/or crease for daytime (work) . Sometimes substituting Remotely grey for ST.

For non work days, I like: femme-fi or nano gold on inner corner of eye, hot contrast light color on rest of eye w a dark grey in crease. to amp it up dark side of hot contrast or carbon in outer V.

Another combo I'm lovin lately, Wintersky (light pink) from Chill and Shale outer V /crease with black e/l it's so gorgeous!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: What are Your Favorite MAC Eye Shadow Combinations?*






Nothing came-up for me under that link


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: What are Your Favorite MAC Eye Shadow Combinations?*

I love putting old gold all over the lower half of the lid, then have black tied in the crease and highlight with shroom, I think it's glam!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: What are Your Favorite MAC Eye Shadow Combinations?*

Arena- lid color 

Sumptious Olive- outer lid

Velvet Moss- outer v/ crease


----------



## daphneM (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: What are Your Favorite MAC Eye Shadow Combinations?*

I know this might sound really weird, but the colors are close to being complementary and in my experience, look fabulous together...especially if you are wearing a black and white outfit. I like Shimmermoss on the lid and Swish in the crease and right over, then a frosty tinted white color as the highlight (I've used Vellum, Pincurl, Rite of Spring). Finish with Blacktrack or Penultimate liner and do a pink or nude lip - it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Leven (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: What are Your Favorite MAC Eye Shadow Combinations?*

Evening Aura (from Neo Sci-Fi) on the lid, with Woodwinked in the crease.


----------



## NextToNothing (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: What are Your Favorite MAC Eye Shadow Combinations?*

I am really liking atm :
Tempting on the lid and dark edge in a V fashion in the crease 
Rule on the lid and spiced chocolate in the crease


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: What are Your Favorite MAC Eye Shadow Combinations?*

Electric Eel (outer half of lid)
Brown Script or Beautyburst (above crease)
Stila Kitten OR All That Glitters (inner lid corner)
Carbon (outer V)
Uppity f/l (lower lashline)
Ricepaper (highlight)


----------



## .k. (Feb 27, 2009)

okay so i discoverd this combo that makes my whole face look glowy...
its vanilla pigment all over the lid, somewhat heavily packed on, and expensive pink ontop of that leaving the inner corners with just the vanilla pigment. somehow the pigment on the bottom of expensive pink just makes it so pretty and glowy! i love this!


----------



## pink_lily82 (Mar 8, 2009)

Everyday look for school/work: Mulch all over lid, Print in outer crease for depth, Mylar as highlight

Night out: Stars N Rockets on lid, Carbon as crease color (I'm loving the purple-y/black smokey eye look right now)


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweet joy on lid, humid on outer v and crease, grand entrance (one from warm eyes palette) over humid, smoking on outer v, by jupiter on outer crease, gentle heat over by jupiter, nylon on browbone.


----------



## nightinggale07 (Mar 9, 2009)

Oooooh!! I absolutely love Blonde's gold pigment as a wash on the lid and Go as the crease color. It's a beautiful, neutral combo, IMO.


----------



## VioletB (Mar 9, 2009)

This is fun!!  Everyone at work always loves my eyes.. so here are my faves.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hush on lid, saddle, deep damson and ground brown layered in crease, and vanilla as a highlight.

Expensive pink on lid, vibrant grape and indian ink layered in crease, and vapour as highlight.

Same combo as above, but orange eyeshadow as a BAM on in the inner crease

From HK lucky tom palette:  (this one got rave reviews the other day) stylin'  on lid, electric eel on inner corners, carbon in crease, and vapour as a highlight

hmm.. I'm thinkin

Steamy on lid, bottle green and carbon layered in crease, dazzlelight as a highlight...

One more I get lots of compliments on..  clear sky blue on lid, beautyburst in crease (or you could use folie) embark layered over beautyburst, vanilla as highlight

When I say layered over, I don't mean completely covering.. just blended from outer corners in.


----------



## VioletB (Mar 9, 2009)

PS.  I just discovered the 222 brush the other day.  (my counter doesnt carry it but I found a random one laying around)  Holy shiz.  It is awesome.  You need it.  It will KAPOW your crease!


----------



## bellagloss (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: What are Your Favorite MAC Eye Shadow Combinations?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PRETTYGIRL26* 

 
_





Nothing came-up for me under that link_

 
for me either
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



does anyone know what happend to that link on the first page??


----------



## sparkle1017 (Mar 15, 2009)

My go-to casual eye look is All That Glitters on the inner half of my lids, Satin Taupe on the outer half and crease, and Embark for the outer V. I line the lower eye with Satin Taupe. This combo really makes my blue eyes pop.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Mar 16, 2009)

Expensive pink on lid , nocturnelle in crease and yesterday I tried a new one and loved it, naked lunch overall and added folie in crease and outer v, such a nice look for day


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 24, 2009)

id love to see the link posted earlier 

but it wont work for me


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 24, 2009)

can somebody please help me and tell me what i could use the following shadows with?

club
shale 
kid
bamboo
retrospeck

i prefer neutral kinda looks


----------



## shazzy99 (Mar 24, 2009)

Relaxing all over lid, Lucky Green on outer part of lid, D'Bohemia on middle of the lid, Woodwinked as a liner on the bottom lid. I don't usually do a crease when I do this one.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 25, 2009)

Revved Up Pigment all over the lid, Dark Edge in the crease and outer V, Vanilla e/s and Vanilla pigment as highlight. 

Romping e/s all over the lid, Stylin' in the crease, Parfait Amour over Stylin, Shadowy Lady e/s in the outer V, Stately Black e/s on the lower lashline, Vanilla e/s as highlight.

Milk Pigment all over the lid, Divine Night e/s in the crease and lower lashline, Carbon e/s in the outer V and on the outer corner of the lower lashline, Vanilla e/s as highlight


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Mar 28, 2009)

how about shale in the outer 1/2 of lid, a lighter color in the inner 1/2 of lid, club in the crease and outer V


----------



## jigga_jenn (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi everyone! Here are a few looks that I really like (pretty simple looks but I  only recently got into make-up):

Vanilla pigment (or any neutral/light color) - all over lid
Circa Plum pigment - crease
Fig. 1 - outer v & slightly into crease 
Carbon - lightly to define outer v
Blanc Type

Vanilla pigment (or any neutral/light color) - all over lid
Smoke & Diamonds (or Diamond Lil by Stila) - crease (sometimes I use Print instead)
Carbon - first lightly in outer v & slightly into crease, then add more to the outer v w/ a pencil brush
Vanilla eyeshadow

Melon pigment - all over lid
Viz-a-violet pigment - lightly in crease
Wait til Dark (dark navy w/ sparkles) - outer v & slightly into crease
Blanc Type


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 3, 2009)

alright here is mine and its really simple

Blackground Paint Pot as base

Club e/s(pack it on good) all over the lid blend,blend and then blend some more

Ricepaper as high light


Black Track fluid line in the waterline 

looks like peacock eyes and its really pretty if you have dark brown eyes like me


----------



## kittykit (Apr 3, 2009)

Just got Aquavert yesterday and this is what I was wearing today and I'm loving this combinations.

Aquavert over the lid, Verdigris outer half, Bottle Green outer v and lightly in the crease, Nylon as highlight.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: What is your favorite MAC eye shadow combination?*

Humid on lid
Trax in crease
Shadowy Lady in outer v

Vanilla on inner 1/3 
Expensive pink in middle
Bronze on outer 1/3

Goldmine
Sumptuous Olive
Bronze

Silver Fog
Cork
Espresso


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (May 2, 2009)

2 favourites at the moment: 

Beautiful Iris on lid, Star Violet in crease, Vanilla to highlight, prunella eye kohl on both lash lines topped with beautiful iris...

Sugarshot on inner lid, dear cupcake on outer and aquavert to line upper and lower.. (use lemon chiffon s/s as a base!)


----------



## yepanotherone (May 4, 2009)

very simple, i do it when i go to work and i am in a rush

warming trend on lid and highlight
nars galapagos in crease (i always use nars galapagos with everything LOL)


----------



## Sashan (May 4, 2009)

Dazzlelight on inner 1/3rd and brow highlight
Expensive Pink on outer 2/3rd and lower lashline
Circa Plum in the crease and outer v plus outer corner of lower lashline.

This looks great with UD 24/7 Liner in Zero, Redhead as a blush and Hue l/s  w/ Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass on the lips.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

a clear or light neutral base.
carbon in the crease
silver ring over carbon in the crease
yogurt as a highlight
carbon on the bottom lashline.


----------



## cloudsweare (May 7, 2009)

Just found a new one.

-Chartu paint as a base
-The solid (lime) side of Fresh Green Mix shadow on the lid
-The marbled side in the crease
-more Chartu to line the bottom lid (but, not into the waterline)


And, another one of my favories (for a red/pink look)

-Red Velvet s/s as a base
-Deep Damson E/S on the lid
-Sunset B. E/S in the crease and then shade it into the lid so it kinda of dims down the Deep Damson into a pretty pinky/dark red color. 

It's gorgeous!


----------



## viola84 (May 7, 2009)

I love woodwinked on the lid and sketch in the crease. dazzlelight as hightlight.
And when I go out I ad a little carbon on the outer eye


----------



## amyzon (May 12, 2009)

The easiest, quickest thing ever for work - and looks fantastic!  Urban Decay Lounge on lid and above crease, blend, blend, blend!!  Blanc Type on brow bone and tear duct.

Samoa Silk on lid, Say Yeah on inner corners, Fig. 1 in crease, Sketch in outer V, Phloof! as highlight

Aquavert on lid, Knight Devine on upper lid and crease, Typographic in outer corner, Blanc Type as highlight

Painterly as base, Brule all over, Soft Brown in crease and outer half of lid, Swiss Chocolate in outer corner and outer v, Phloof! as highlight, Blacktrack f/l to line... looks great for a pinup look or simple daytime look


----------



## Kragey (May 14, 2009)

If I want something simple that I can do in a couple of minutes, but am willing to do a little more than "mascara and go," I do:

1. sheer foundation all over the lid and browbone as a primer,
2. Vanilla all over the lid,
3. Arena in the crease and on the outer V, blending lightly,
4. curl the eyelashes and carefully apply black mascara.

Then I just use chapstick throughout the day and, if I'm feeling really ambitious, I lightly powder my face.

On days where I want something much brighter, I like this for a tropical look:

1. sheer foundation all over my face,
2. Chrome Yellow on the inner 1/3 of my eyelid,
3. De Menthe on the middle 1/3 of my eyelid,
4. Electric Eel on the outer 1/3 of my eyelid and blended in to the crease,
5. Cranberry blended along my upper lash line and down around to the outer half of my lower lash line,
6. white shimmery pigment on the inner half of my lower lashline, blended up in to the crease of my eye.

I curl my eyelashes and apply black mascara on top, clear mascara on the bottom. I draw in my brows a little, do a nude mouth, and lightly powder my face.


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (May 16, 2009)

FAVORITE COMBO - to go out!!! 
Cakeshop s/s on lid, aquavert e/s on lid, club on outer V and in the crease. Sugarshot to highlight and soft brown to blend. Carbon or feline to line upper and lower lashes...

(Blooming blush with perfect topping MSF and blankety l/s with prr l/g)

Looks really, really gorgeous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    (NC25-NC30 for reference)


----------



## barbieismetal (May 28, 2009)

My Fave look is 

Blackground paint pot all over lid , using tape method.

Hepcat on inner corners and blended up to crease , black tied and carbon in crease and outer v , crystal avalanche highlight. Lots of Mascara and black track on waterline and lid.

I also like , carbon with pink venus , sweetness beauty powder ,black tied and some silver ring , with shroom highlight. 

A more naturalish look I like is , shroom on inner corners blended up to crease , woodwinked and mulch in outer v and crease , with a bit of carbon to darken it bit .. and then more shroom highlight , with some aquadasic in the corner and lower lash line.


Another is a simple smokey type eye using green smoke , shroom , and a bit of carbon .. easy


----------



## sugarglam (Jun 8, 2009)

thanx for this!! i will def. be trying your e/s combos soon!<3


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quickest neutral eye:
Era e/s on the lid
Dark Edge e/s on the crease blending in windshield motion
Vanilla e/s as highlight


Other combinations that I've thought of the past month:
Milk p/g on the inner half of the lid
Silverthorn e/s on the outer half of the lid
Divine Night e/s in the crease
Carbon e/s in the outer V
Sugarshot e/s as highlight (applied lightly)

Petal Worship e/s on the lid
Creme de Violet e/s in the crease
Shadowy Lady in the outer V
Solar White e/s as highlight (applied lightly)

Da Bling e/s on the inner half of the lid
Petal Worship e/s on the outer half of the lid
Creme de Violet e/s in the crease
Stars N Rockets e/s over Creme de Violet
Shadowy Lady e/s in the outer V
Carbon e/s in the outer V (on the outer corner of the eye)
Vanilla e/s as highlight
Shimmermoss e/s on the lower lashline and Petal Worship e/s over Shimmermoss e/s

Jardin Aires p/g on the lid
Da Bling e/s in the crease
Passionate e/s in the outer V (now starting to love that e/s)
Femme Fi e/s as highlight (just got it today and it's gorgeous!)


----------



## Masque (Jun 12, 2009)

Shimmermoss, club, contrast, brownscript in the crease and cloudbound or solar white as a highlight  I call it my peacock eye.


----------



## gujifijian (Jun 12, 2009)

here's my combo!

On the lid Gleam and Embark in the crease and Provence as brow highlight.
Using wet application I used Gold mode Pigment on the lid and Embark in crease and Retrospeck in tear ducts and Provence as brow highlight


----------



## gujifijian (Jun 12, 2009)

Also just remembered. My avatar picture is Ricepaper as a wash and Bronze eyeshadow on the lid. Ricepaper is a gorgeous color! I love it!

Gleam on lids and tempting in the crease and any matte white eyeshadow for brow highlight
Knight Divine on lid and Carbon or Black tied in crease with a matte white eyeshadow for brow highlight


----------



## gujifijian (Jun 12, 2009)

Retrospeck u can use on ur tear duct to open up ur eyes or use an all over base or just as a brow highlight! Not sure about the other colors! 



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_can somebody please help me and tell me what i could use the following shadows with?

club
shale 
kid
bamboo
retrospeck

i prefer neutral kinda looks_


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 14, 2009)

my new favorite neutral everyday eye look:
Jardin Aires p/g or All That Glitters e/s on the inner half of the lid
Satin Taupe e/s in the outer half of the lid
Bold & Brazen e/s in the crease
Go e/s in the outer V
Dark Edge e/s in the outer V over Go e/s
Femme Fi e/s as highlight


----------



## Destiny007 (Jun 17, 2009)

woodwinked in the inner lid
expensive pink on the outer lid
twinks in the crease (nocturnelle also works here)
embark in the outer V 

woodwinked on the inner lid
embark in the crease and outer V

club over a black base on the ld
mystery in the crease
vanilla on the browbone


----------



## Pink_Cupcake16 (Jun 26, 2009)

1. Grain on lid
    Soba in crease
    Vanilla to highlight
    Optional: Handwritten to darken outer v

2. Moon's Reflection on lid
    Scene in crease
    Crystal Avalanche to highlight

3. Naked Lunch on lid
    Trax in crease
    Phloof! to highlight
    Optional: Sketch to darken outer v

4. Arena on lid
    Texture in crease
    Vanilla to highlight

5. Girlie on lid
    Haux in crease
    Vanilla to highlight
    Optional: Handwritten to darken outer v

6. Henna or Sumptuous Olive on lid
    Bronze or Go in crease
    Ricepaper to highlight
    Optional: Handwritten to darken outer v

7. Jest on lid
    Mulch in crease
    Phloof! to highlight

8. Tan Pigment on lid
    Vanilla Pigment to highlight
    Swimming or Humid to line bottom lashes

9. Beautiful Iris on lid
    Satellite Dreams in crease
    Fig. 1 in outer v
    Crystal Avalanche to highlight

10. Electra on lid
    Nocturnelle in crease
    Crystal Avalanche to highlight


----------



## KarlaKayM (Jul 12, 2009)

Pretty Smokey Eye
Bisque/Vanilla E/S Mixed all over from lash line to brow
Stain Taupe Crease
Shadowy Lady middle of lash line drug over and outer V
Black Tied upper lashline
Smolder Eye Kohl waterline
Fake Lashes~


----------



## pandaction82 (Jul 12, 2009)

i love using plumage on top of zonk bleu, or moon flower.  

or 

satellite dreams and typographic.

basically anything dark over a brilliant color.  

although i am learning more and more about blending similar colors together.







oh yeah and i am new here.  will introduce myself in the correct posting.


----------



## bextacyaddict (Jul 12, 2009)

chrome yellow blended into aquadsiac looks amazing


----------



## Poupette (Jul 15, 2009)

Phloof on inner corners of the eyes and as highlight, All that Glitters on lid, Satin Taupe on outer v and crease.


----------



## theredwonder (Jul 21, 2009)

2 easy looks that don't require a lot of time for me are:

1. Wash grand entrance over lid and then Buckwheat on the crease and outer v

2. Wash taupeless over lid and blend circa plum pigment to the outer v.

There pretty neutral but I always get compliments on them


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 30, 2009)

My FAV combo is Solar White as a highlighter, Amber Lights all over the lid and 100 Strokes in the outer V/crease. LOVE IT!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 15, 2009)

Style Snob on the lid
Satin Taupe in the crease
Dark Edge in the outer V
Femme Fi as highlight

Smoke & Diamonds on the lid
Divine Night in the crease
Carbon in the outer V
Hoppin' as highlight

Fashion on the inner half of the lid
Strike A Pose in the outer half of the lid
Deep Blue Green in the crease
Dark Soul in the outer V
Vanilla as highlight


----------



## poppysmum (Aug 21, 2009)

Steamy on the lid, Club in the crease, outer V and pulled down to the lower lash line and Retrospeck as a tear duct highlight.

I wear that at least twice a week, it's so pretty.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Aug 21, 2009)

taupographic all over lid (as base)
smudged violet on lid(extending a lil above it)
typographic on crease
vanilla pigment for highlight
24/7 eyeliner in black on upper lashline, tightline, and bottom lashline.


----------



## chelseadawn (Aug 21, 2009)

My new favourite combination is Satin Taupe on lid, a little bit of Off The Page on the inner corner, and Haux to blend out the crease. (I got all three yesterday, so gooooood!)


----------



## petitetamtam (Aug 28, 2009)

My favorite combo since a few month

bisquit e/s al over the lid
soba e/s on the outer lid 
aquavert e/s on the inner lid
dazzlelight e/s as highligher


----------



## Merry_go_round (Aug 31, 2009)

In the moment Swish on the lid, Sketch on crease.


----------



## Lucas123 (Sep 2, 2009)

shroom and satin taupe
dazzlight, club and carbon


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Sep 3, 2009)

My current easy peasy yet unusal look is:
metal x creame shadow in gold spice all over lid, then pulled up past the crease very lightly
freshwater blended into the crease and the outer V. 

that on tis own looks amazing but i finish it by using a white gold highlight then using Freshwater on a damp eyeliner brush on my water liner then just below the lash line in black kohl. Lots of  Black mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A very easy gold and royal blue look


----------



## emmemma (Sep 6, 2009)

woodwinked+sumptuous olive; woodwinked+beauty marked


----------



## Shypo (Sep 9, 2009)

I've been using Ego as a wash over my primer - it gives a nice soft look to my more colorful combinations, and makes them more wearable for everyday.

Today I did the following:

Ego as a wash (over Painterly p/p)
Post Haste on center lid
Deep Damson in crease
Rose on inner lid
Vanilla e/s to highlight
Carbon to deepen crease
Saddle on upper crease to blend highlight into Deep Damson
MUFE 6L to line

I LOVE it!


----------



## makeupmakeup (Sep 11, 2009)

My all time fav shadow combo is:​

*Rubenesque Paint Pot*- all over lid​ 
*Naked Lunch e/s* - All over lid(*pat* on color w/239)​ 
*Sketch e/s *- on outer 1/3 of lid & outer v(about 1/2 way in crease)​ 
*Copperring e/s*- just above sketch( take it 2/3in from outer corner)& blend over sketch on lid​ 
*Vanilla* - highlight​ 
All the colors mixed together is very pretty! Give it a try.

If you like* teal* looks give this one a try:​

*Delft Paint Pot* - on lid(bring it up to just above crease)​ 
*Mutiny Pigment *- *Pat* on top of Delft Paint Pot(w/239 brush)​ 
*Nars Tropic e/s* (or *Mac Strike A Pose*)- very lightly blend on outer corner & Darker in crease and outer v​ 
Optional - *Black Tied* - Lightly darken in the outer v​ 
*Vanilla* - Highlight​ 
I love this look too but it's a dramatic look so make sure to line the top & bottom lash lines(w/ Black) and use alot mascara​


----------



## makeupmakeup (Sep 11, 2009)

Here's  couple other looks:


*Silver Look:*​

*Soft ochre paint pot* (or any eye primer you prefer)- all over lid​ 
*Electra e/s* -on lid, to top of crease​ 
*Silver Ring e/s* -on outer 1/3 of lid & above crease color​ 
*Print e/s* -in crease & outer v​ 
*Carbon e/s* - darken in outer v​ 
*Vanilla e/s* - highlight​ 
Lots of mascara & liner!!!
It reminds me of a *kim kardashian *look.


*Purple Look:*
​

*Fresco Rose Paint Pot*- all over lid​ 
*Pink Freeze e/s* - pat over primer(W/239 brush)over lid​ 
*Satellite Dreams e/s* -outer 2/3 of lid & above crease color​ 
*Fig 1. e/s* - in crease & outer v​ 
*Optional* -*Vanilla e/s* - highlight​ 
I like to bring Pink Freeze up to brow for this look!

*Pink Look:*​

*Painterly Paint Pot* - all over lid​ 
*Pink Freeze e/s* - pat over lid on top of primer​ 
*Swish e/s* - on outer 2/3 of lid & just above crease color​ 
*Post Haste e/s* - in crease and darken outer v​ 
*Blue Look:*​

*Soft Ochre Paint Pot* - all over lid​ 
*Mutiny Pigment* - Pat over base on lid up to top or crease​ 
*Prussian e/s* -  lightly on outer 2/3 of lid, & darker in crease(2/3 in)​ 
*Contrast e/s* - in 1/3 of crease & on outer v​ 
*Vanilla e/s* - highlight​


----------



## cherie<3 (Sep 17, 2009)

favorite neutral: nylon on the lid and satin taupe in the crease (sometimes with brown eyeliner)
favorite bright: expensive pink, woodwinked and goldmine


----------



## lovepotion18 (Sep 18, 2009)

woodwinked on the lid up to crease
copperplate on top of woodwinked
woodwinked blended into the crease
lucky tom from the HK (or any black e/s) on the outer v
blacktrack eyeliner 
tightline upper eyelids with urban decay liner in zero


----------



## MacGoddess21 (Sep 19, 2009)

Neutral is: Brule all over my lid with Scene in my crease and Typographic in the outer "v" and Shroom as my highlight.

Bright is: Bright Future on the inner corner, Firespot on the lid and Passionate and Paradisco buffed into the crease with Blanc Type as a highlight. Sunset eyes!


----------



## lovepotion18 (Sep 22, 2009)

smoke & diamonds on the lid up to the crease with strike a pose on top of it. blend the two colors up into the crease and use a blending color (i use a brown from one of the coastal scents pallettes).  lucky tom or carbon to darken the outer v.


----------



## nettiepoo (Sep 23, 2009)

Favorite neut. smokey eye: 1.shroom as highlight
2.all that glitters inner middle

3.satin taupe in outter half crease

4.twinks outter top of crease

*with or w/o carbon or black tied on very end of outter crease and line lower lash line smudge w/219 brush.....very pretty ever1 luvs my e/s when i were those combos


Bright eyes: gorgeous gold over lid
                 beautiful iris in inner corner
                 aquadesiac n crease
                  line eyes with aquadesiac liner or e/s.......vert nice!!!


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Sep 27, 2009)

My current "colour" look, still somewhat neutral:

Vanilla- Highlight and wash
Quarry - Lid
Wedge - Crease
Smut - Upper and lower lashline

My other look:

Shroom -Highlight
Espresso - Lower lashline, Upper lashline then blend up onto lid
Woodwinked - Lid colour over Espresso and blend

<3 A


----------



## _Kaitie_ (Sep 27, 2009)

I love doing all that glitters over the lid, a bit of vex in the inner v with a purple (usually plum dressing or satellite dreams) in the crease.


----------



## scarlettholly (Sep 30, 2009)

For every day I love satin taupe all over and then smoke and diamonds or silverthorn in the crease with shroom to highlight. 

Also, all that glitters all over with a little folie in the crease and nehru used dry to line the upper and lower is pretty. 

A little more dramatic but still nice in the day - ricepaper all over, then strike a pose in the crease and a cats eye liner in penultimate. 

A very simple smokey eye with satin taupe, smut, and lots of black kohl also looks gorgeous.


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm still a newbie when it comes to eye combo.s.  
The only thing that I can do that I think looks nice is use warming trend e/s all over, wedge for the crease and contour, blanc type as highlight with any black or brown liner. Also use a white or light and/or pinkish beige liner for the lower waterline for a simple, natural look. plus w/ mascara.


----------



## Rinstar (Oct 4, 2009)

I am wearing Solar White as a highlight, then Gilt by Association (Style Black) all over the lid, especially concentrated by the lash line, and then Amber Lights in the crease.
I am lovin it!


----------



## ledisxo (Oct 9, 2009)

Satin Taupe/ soft brown and parrot/huanting on the lower lash line. 

Gah i wear this so much lol ;D


----------



## Disneytwinmom (Oct 10, 2009)

Not a completely MAC look but Bobbi Brown Naked in crease and MAC Naked Lunch on lid-very pretty nude look.  I need some recs on what to pair with Style Snob, I use it in crease.


----------



## versace (Oct 23, 2009)

my favorite look now :

retrospeck on lid,patina on crease and outer lid,vanilla pigment as highlight and blacktrack fluidline as eyeliner (thicker line)


----------



## afloresm13 (Nov 9, 2009)

Fave neutral eye:

Grain all over lid, Cork in deep crease & outer corner, Soft Brown lightly over crease, Dazzlelight on inner tear duct, Brule as a browbone highlight.

Fave "color" eye (PURPLES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Illegal Cargo all over lid, Fig 1 in deep crease & outer corner, Sable lightly over crease, Dazzlelight on inner tear ducts, Brule as a browbone highlight.

Fave "natural/color" eye:

Amber Lights all over lid, Tempting or Bronze in the Crease, Espresso to define outer corner, Gorgeous Gold on inner tear ducts, Brule as a browbone highlight.


----------



## ladynomoregaga (Nov 10, 2009)

My fave right now is any kind of black base with trax on the outer, tempting on the inner and crest the wave (OBSESSED WITH THIS COLOR) on the inner corner and browbone, line with blacktrack fl on top and use black base with the shadows atop on bottom. Love it!


----------



## makeupmakeup (Nov 17, 2009)

I was in the mac store yesterday, and started playing with some colors, i took a few thing to a makeup station, and came up with a beautiful new look, it's so pretty that a makeup artist asked me what i had used, so i told her she liked it so much she wrote it down so here it is.....​

*Beiging shade stick* - on lid (just above crease)​ 
*Vanilla Pigment* - w/239 pat on lid (on top of s.s)​ 
*Haux e/s* - in crease & outer 1/3 of lid​ 
*Folie e/s* -in crease (about 1/3 in)& outer v​ 
*Embark e/s* - darken outer v & line eyes​ 
*Vanilla e/s* - highlight​


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 7, 2009)

I love using deckchair pigment on the lid with some of satin taupe/coco pigment on the crease. awesomee for neutral looks


----------



## shazzy99 (Dec 7, 2009)

Relaxing over whole lid, golden olive pigment in crease, lucky green on outer corner, woodwinked in middle


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 24, 2009)

All That Glitters- Allover lid
Espresso-Crease,blended up and out until smokey
Nylon-highlight browbone
Line top + bottom half way with Espresso wet, Highlight inner corners with Nylon wet blended into Espresso on both lashlines.
Apply Zoom Lash top + bottom focusing on outer lashes

Sexy smokey neutral eyes


----------



## slick (Dec 24, 2009)

These are probably my Top 5 go to looks.  I don't have much lidspace so I usually do the gradient method from lashline to brow or from the inner to outer eye.

*Darktone - Midtone - Highlight*

Bronze - Flip - Dreammaker
Twinks - Star Violet - Almond Icing (could use Pink Opal)
Magnetic Fields - Style Snob - Vanilla Pigment
Nocturnelle - Style Snob - Vanilla Pigment
Sable - All That Glitters - Retrospeck


----------



## slick (Dec 24, 2009)

whoops, double post!


----------



## CajunFille' (Dec 29, 2009)

My favorite go to e/s combo is:
Mink & Sable on the lid
Go in the crease
Rose Blanc as a highlight

If I have a couple extra minutes I will use Moss Scape paintpot as a base, to bring out the green in Mink & Sable. Or, I will use Indianwood paintpot to bring out the gold.


----------



## ditzymakeup (Jan 18, 2010)

Mine has to be, Soft force, All that glitters and tempting!


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 23, 2010)

Brule + Patina + Mulch + Shroom

Brule + Copperplate + Typographic + Shroom


----------



## lorinda.bluma (Jan 25, 2010)

i especially love this look for interviews..

- Rubenesque Paint Pot all over lid as a base
- All That Giltters on lid only
- Texture in the crease
- Expresso to deepen crease (just a little)
- Shroom or Vanilla for the highlight

Follow that by:
- Blacktrack Fluidline on upper lash line
- Engraved/Feline on the waterline
- Zoomlash Mascara (or your favorite mascara)


----------



## Cydonian (Mar 16, 2010)

Brights: Tilt (lid), Atlantic Blue (mid lid), Deep Truth (crease and outer lower lashline), Shimmermoss (inner lower lash line), bit of Carbon to darken crease

I add silver glitter liner to this and always get compliments!

Neutral: Bisque (lid), Amber Lights (upper crease), Coppering (crease) GlamourCheck! (darken crease), Gorgeous Gold on lower lash line


----------



## xJustgirlie (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovepotion18* 

 
_smoke & diamonds on the lid up to the crease with strike a pose on top of it. blend the two colors up into the crease and use a blending color (i use a brown from one of the coastal scents pallettes). lucky tom or carbon to darken the outer v._

 
Sorry for the offtopic post, but do you know if Smoke&Diamonds is in the permanent line?
love the color haha!


----------



## rcalma (Mar 26, 2010)

nope, its a starflash so it only comes out with the starflash collections. This color popped out in the past two years which means it must have been pretty popular!!


----------



## rcalma (Mar 26, 2010)

Knight Divine on the lid
Sketch in the crease
Texture to fade out to highlight
Ricepaper to highlight.
BLEND BLEND BLEND!!!!!


----------



## Sweexy985 (Mar 31, 2010)

I just discovered that sprout over cool heat is beautiful! Very nice for spring/summer.


----------



## PurpleCherry (Apr 14, 2010)

Lately, it's been..

Naked Pigment all over the lid.
Cork in the crease.
Satin Taupe to darken it out.
Mulch in the outer crease.
Vanilla in the corner.
Mylar to highlight.
Manilla Paper right in the centre to create definition.
Reflects Antique Gold Glitter right over the top.


----------



## Ulrikke (May 15, 2010)

A current favorite: Phloof!, Vanilla, All that glitters, Sable, Carbon.

1.Phloof! over the lower part of the lid, and near the tearduct. 
2. All that glitters as a was over the lid
3. Sable in the crease. Blend well.
4. Apply Vanilla under the brow, and blend out the line between vanilla and sable with some of All that glitters.
5. If you want a more defined crease, you can also apply a little bit of Carbon. Blend well!

Tada!


----------



## Bella Mac (May 24, 2010)

I love Phloof!, Mulled Cider (from Warm & Cozy), and Satin Taupe.


----------



## katred (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bella Mac* 

 
_I love Phloof!, Mulled Cider (from Warm & Cozy), and Satin Taupe._

 
I'm wearing Dazzlelight, Mulled Cider and Satin Taupe today. Definitely second your recommendation.


----------



## MakeupFreak (Jun 2, 2010)

Pink bronze pigment (wet) in center of the lid
Contrast on inner and outer lid
Deep truth ontop of contrast
Texture to blend out crease
and highlight with the light purple (its either light fall or smudge violet. the shimmery purple from the shadowy lady quad)


Rule on inner lid, brownscript in the middle of the lid, then humid on outer v blended into crease

amberlights on lid and rule or orange matte blended into crease


----------



## JM3535 (Jun 18, 2010)

Tan pigment with Bronze e/s. I love this and it makes me feel cool. lol


----------



## snugglebear4now (Jun 27, 2010)

naked piggie, satin taupe 
femme fi, nehru


----------



## Lola* (Aug 2, 2010)

Love Scene & Knight Divine together...


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 3, 2010)

Neutral and easy:

Soba in the crease
Arena highlight
Buckwheat in the V

It looks like my lids but better


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Aug 16, 2010)

today i tried someones suggestion; i wore shroom on the inner part of lid, satin taupe on the outter part of lid, mystery in crease to brown, and vanilla for highlight

i must say i really like this combo!!

and for lips i wore blankety lipstick with beaux lipgloss =]


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 18, 2010)

Today, oddly enough, I layered Bold & Brazen over Knight Divine and it was brown taupey goodness.  Then I used Rosy Outlook for the highlight and a little Perfect Topping on the tearducts.  I am happy with the smokey brown look.

Got the idea from Glamour magazine--they had a story about Calvin Klein using Goth Chic look in his show with smokey brown eyes.


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yesterday I wore.. honey lust mont black & vanilla


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 20, 2010)

Dark Soul in the V and lash line
Hex brow bone
Rosy Outlook to blend
Knight Divine in the crease
Used Mineral to smoke it all out and make the Knight look more like a taupe
Used Shell pearl on the tear ducts (technically not an e/s)
Black Russian liner

I was so happy with the results.  Wish I had a way to post the results, I am low fi (low tech) but trust me this was a great combo


----------



## versace (Aug 27, 2010)

i love love woodwinked and brun 
all that glitters and patina


----------



## daantje3 (Aug 29, 2010)

i really like arena on the lid, wedge in the crease and corduroy in outer V highlighter with brule and shroom for my natural look (or if i go easy i leave out arena and use brule from lashes to brow)

my favorite smokey look is crystal on the lid with knight devine in outer v and crease highlighter with shroom and brule

And my most easy to go look is just club with brule or just bronze with brule


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 31, 2010)

Today I did a green smokey eye look and I loved it!

Greenstroke p/p as base
Spiritualize p/g on lid
Grey Image in the crease
Humid e/s on the outer V
Danger Zone MES (the black side) on the outer V over Humid.
Hoppin and Femme Fi on brow bone

Saturday I did a pink look and it turned out gorgeous!

Fresco Rose as base
Da Bling e/s on inner lid
Pink Venus on the middle lid
Louder Please e/s on outer lid and outer V
Perky e/s in the crease
Baby Petals e/s as highlight


----------



## michelle79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just discovered a new one today:

Naked pigment all over the lid
Spiced Chocolate (or Embark) on the outer v & ⅓ into the crease
Brown Script on the other ⅔ of the crease
Vanilla as highlight/brow bone
blend & voila!


----------



## Misoxx (Sep 3, 2010)

I love Patina with Sable and Carbon atm.


----------



## PippiLotta78 (Dec 27, 2010)

Shroom all over lid and under eyebrow with Soft Brown in the crease. Tightline with any black eyeliner and lots of mascara, Love it! 

  	I'm not much of a bright's person _YET 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_still have lots to learn...


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 28, 2010)

GlamQueen21 said:


> *Baby Petals e/s as highlight*


  	Just wanted to second Baby Petals as a highlight for a pink look, it's gorgeous!  I wish MAC would release it on its own.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 28, 2010)

Mine is so simple.... Jest all over, Girlie in the crease outer corners and black eyeliner.  Never fails!


----------



## makeupgirlie (Jan 13, 2011)

Naked Lunch on the lid All That Glitters in the crease and Romp put on very lightly on the outer V  very pretty and very neutral! love it!


----------



## Senoj (Jan 13, 2011)

Woodwinked or Romp on the lid, Embark on the crease and ricepaper as a highlight. Love it, it looks on everybody. I've done this look on several clients.


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 17, 2011)

i am into gitters as of now! lol


----------



## Plummei (Feb 6, 2011)

Trax on the lid, Embark on the crease, Carbon on outer V over Center stage, tightline with blacktrack, and apply on the upper lash line and smudge. Apply Humid close to the upper lash line. Finish with Mascara.


----------



## Plummei (Feb 6, 2011)

I learned this from a MAC MUA, naked pigment over lid, noir plum over crease. A shade close to your shade to blend over Noir Plum. This combo is just so beautiful.


----------



## Romina1 (Feb 7, 2011)

All that Glitters - Woodwinked (-Brun)
  	Goldmine - Greensmoke (-Humid)
  	Idol Eyes - Satellite Dreams (-Carbon)
  	Swish - Coppering


----------



## lilysaville (Apr 21, 2011)

For everyday I like something super neutral: 
  	- Blanc Type all over
  	- Concrete in the crease and smoked underneath
  	- Soot closer to the lower lashes
  	- Crystal Avalanche on the inner corner
  	- Flick of liquid liner and you're done!

  	A night-time green-themed look:
  	- Club on the lid over a black base
  	- Humid in the crease and smoked underneath
  	- Cabon to deepen outer V and lower lashline
  	- Vex on the inner corner
  	- Blanc Type on brow bone

  	Purpley look:
  	- Vanilla piggie all over lid and inner corner
  	- Fig. 1 in crease - rounded cut-crease shape that comes right down into the inner corner, as well as on the lower lashes
  	- Carbon to deepen crease and lashline
  	- Quarry or Shale to blend Fig. 1 out
  	- Blanc Type to highlight
  	- Liquid liner with no flick on upper lashline


----------



## HappyInsomniac (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't really wear neutral eyes much, to be honest, I tend to just wear liquid liner over a base (usually quarry) in the day.
  	Fave night looks include:

  	Goldmine/honey lust in the inner corners/tear ducts.
  	Tempting all over lid, blended out.
  	Humid in the crease and under eye, blended.
  	Plumage over humid under eye and in the outer edge of the crease, blended up.


  	Goldmine/honey lust in the inner corners/tear ducts.
  	Tempting all over lid, blended out.
  	Grape, or my fave YSL purple in the crease and under eye, blended.
  	Beauty marked over grape under eye and in the outer edge of the crease, blended up.

  	I should prob experiment a bit more now that I have more mac colours. I only had a few for a long, long time so I got into a routine with the looks/combinations I liked.


----------



## Romina1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Today I did a combo including 2 new e/s that wanted to try.

  	Honey Lust - inner corner, and a touch in the middle of the lid
  	Sumtuous Olive - lid
  	Club - crease, outer v and lower lid
  	Ricepaper - highlight


----------



## kikidkilla (Apr 22, 2011)

i usually use museum bronze and dark soul


----------



## labellamafiax0 (Apr 25, 2011)

Parfait amour , beautiful iris, club, satin taupe


----------



## AllDolldup31 (Apr 26, 2011)

My fav for a neutral is : vanilla pigment packed on lid.. cork in crease and a wash of vanilla on brow! winged liner and opulash mascara!!

  	my bright is always different.. i LOVE brights.. but i love gesso on my lid... and electric eel in my crease! OR aquadisiac on my lid.. and vibrant grape and stars n rockets in my crease!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 1, 2011)

My recent combo is that I did Satellite Dreams on the lid and applied Mating Call Mega Metal Eyeshadow on top, Black Tulip in the crease, Shadowy Lady in the outer V and Next To Nothing and Hoppin as highlight.

  	I also have been loving this combo! I did All That Glitters and Sable on the lid, Brown Down in the outer V and blended towards the crease, and Tete-A-Tint as highlight.


----------



## madeinbrklyn (May 4, 2011)

Recently it's been All that glitters all over the lid, Cranberry in the crease (lightly), Sketch in the outer v,  Crystal Avalanche in the inner corner, and Blanc Type as my highlight. I've been pairing it with either Snob l/s or Show Orchid l/s. I love this combo!


----------



## DisastrousGlam (May 5, 2011)

All That Glitters & Sumptuous Olive

  	Naked Lunch & Twinks & Handwritten


----------



## divaster (May 5, 2011)

My personal favorite for a more neutral look is Satin Taupe and Phloof! They look so great together!


----------



## mellyerxs (May 6, 2011)

Recently, I've been: Dame's Desire on lid, Bough Grey in crease and dalliance as a highlighter...  I just got the GMLoL eyeshadows at a CCO and I love them!


----------



## madeinbrklyn (May 6, 2011)

mellyerxs said:


> Recently, I've been: Dame's Desire on lid, Bough Grey in crease and dalliance as a highlighter...  I just got the GMLoL eyeshadows at a CCO and I love them!



 	I love Bough Grey! I found mine at the CCO too lol


----------



## Mazdan (May 25, 2011)

Sumptuous Olive, Club and Plumage


----------



## agniecha4791 (May 25, 2011)

Naked  Lunch & Satin Toupe or Shale.


----------



## Mrs M (May 26, 2011)

My favorite combo is Rule, Cranberry, Embark and Grain.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 26, 2011)

MAC Rated R in the inner 1/3 and tearduct
  	MAC Hepcat on the lid
  	MAC Shadowy lady on the outer v and crease

  	I ALWAYS get a comipliment when I were this look.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 26, 2011)

MAC Rated R in the inner 1/3 and tearduct
  	MAC Hepcat on the lid
  	MAC Shadowy lady on the outer v and crease

  	I ALWAYS get a compliment when I wear this look.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 26, 2011)

Mazdan said:


> Sumptuous Olive, Club and Plumage



 	I tried this today...I'm in love. I would have never thought to pair these together. This is why I love Specktra so much


----------



## prettybrown (Jun 6, 2011)

Expensive pink, Folie and Rice paper


----------



## afulton (Jun 7, 2011)

This combination sounds nice.  I have to give it a try.


prettybrown said:


> Expensive pink, Folie and Rice paper


----------



## samuelmorgan (Jun 12, 2011)

naked lunch + satin taupe.


----------



## sayah (Jun 13, 2011)

Recently: Hush, Steamy and Shale.


----------



## MissTsa23 (Jul 5, 2011)

loving everyone's combos!!

  	Shroom or Philoof (depends how i'm feeling that day. haha), Soft Brown Matte, Embark, & just a touch of carbon in the outer V for me


----------



## Adee (Jul 6, 2011)

1. Freshwater in middle of lid, beautiful iris on inner corner, stars and rockets in the crease, pink freeze or vellum highlighter.  2. Steamy on the lid with greensmoke paintpot underneath. Swish in the crease with fresco rose paintpot underneath. Seedy pearl highlighter. When I want to smoke it up a bit I add a little hepcat in the outer corner.  3. Expensive pink on the lid, sketch on outer corner and little bit in crease. Retrospeck highlighter. Carbon liner.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jul 6, 2011)

Saddle as a base crease Satin taupe on lid Folie in crease Brun highlight  Embark over engraved pencil lower lash line


----------



## Jhaelyn (Jul 23, 2011)

Sketch Orb Soft brown  Haux


----------



## Jhaelyn (Jul 23, 2011)

Orb Sketch Soft brown Haux


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Oooh such pretty combinations.  I gonna try some of these out next time =)


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 28, 2011)

1. Jealousy Wakes on the lid, Divine Night in the crease, Cloudburst in the outer V, Hoppin as highlight
  	2. Wondergrass on the inner lid, Surf USA on the middle lid, Jealousy Wakes on the outer lid, Cool Heat in the crease, Plumage in the outer V, Ricepaper and Next To Nothing as highlight
  	3. Jealousy Wakes on the lid, Mating Call and Noir Plum Mega Metal Eyesahadows in the crease, Sketch and Push The Edge pigment on the outer V, Next To Nothing as highlight


----------



## shafogz (Jul 29, 2011)

One of my favorite combos is Jest on the eyelid, Satin Taupe in the crease and a light dusting of Naked powder pigment under the brow.


----------



## Anna x (Aug 4, 2011)

ricepaper on the lid trax in the crease sketch in the outercorner vanilla as a highlight gel liner and mascara, its got colour but is still very wearable


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Aug 5, 2011)

Orange & Passionate or Sushi Flower  (crease - very lightly)


----------



## ROlean (Aug 5, 2011)

Fresh Daisy all over lid/ highlight
  	Stars N Rockets in crease
  	Shale in outer crease
  	Nocturnelle outer v/ lower lash line.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Aug 6, 2011)

Paradisco - all over lid & lower lash line
  	Neo - Orange - on the Paradisco
  	Woodwinked - crease
  	Signed, sealed - outer V
  	Grain - tear duct & browbone
  	Nyx Jumbo Black Bean - lash line & waterline


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 6, 2011)

My recent one was Wondergrass e/s on the inner lid, Surf USA e/s on the middle lid, Jealousy Wakes e/s on the outer lid, Cool Heat e/s in the crease, Plumage in the outer V, and Ricepaper and Next To Nothing as highlight.

  	The eyeshadow combination that I did today and wearing right now are: Jealousy Wakes e/s on the lid, Hocus Pocus in the crease, Carbon on the outer V and Vex e/s as highlight.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Aug 7, 2011)

Lime on the lid up to crease & lower lid
  	Juxt and Swimming in the crease
  	Gorgeous Gold in tear duct
  	Bows & Curtseys in the outer V
  	pigment Naked under browbone


----------



## emarie (Aug 7, 2011)

Era all over the lid, Patina in the crease, Blanc Type under the brow, and Hush in the inner corner


----------



## alonka1017 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pink freeze with Sable and vanilla as the hightlight =]


----------



## sgr2008 (Aug 18, 2011)

Creme de Miel on the lid, Hocus Pocus outer V and liner... love it !


----------



## oyster480 (Aug 18, 2011)

Shale and Coppertone


----------



## oyster480 (Aug 18, 2011)

I mean shale and copperplate!!


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rule - all over lid
  	Brun - crease and outer V
  	Brule - above crease - blending with Brun & highlight
  	Courtly - inner corner, tear duct


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Aug 19, 2011)

Indianwood and Sparkle Neely Sparkle


----------



## noniek (Sep 21, 2011)

My fav now: Hepcat on lid Satin taupe on crease and outer V add Carbon on outer V to more define shroom inner corner and highlight


----------



## lmcmullen (Sep 21, 2011)

My favorite work-appropriate eye is Era on the lid, Centre Stage in the crease and outer corners, and Short Shorts on the browbone.


----------



## meleftie (Sep 22, 2011)

A new combo I've used twice this week
  	Hush cream color base over my lid
  	expensive pink on top over lid
  	Free to be on inner crease
  	Vibrant Grape outer crease
  	Sketch in the V and lower lash line
  	and Ricepaper to highlight.  
  	Teddy Eye Kohl to line
  	A bit of a mismash of products but I'm making an effort to use more items I own and this combo works very well together!!

  	and used Pinch O' Peach blush


----------



## luvaofmakeup (Sep 23, 2011)

My favorite neutral, smokey look and go to for most days is: MAC Painterly paint pot, than NYX jumbo pencil in pure gold on lid as primer, add Woodwinked to lid, smoke above to crease, add Swiss Chocolate in crease, than Espresso to deepen. Use Dazzlelight as highlight. Add some Carbon in outer V and smoke it all out, add Teddy kohl liner on top and bottom lashes,than add Swiss Chocolate and Espresso over Teddy on bottom lashes and smudge. black liquid liner on top lashes, Smolder in waterline. Add mascara and falsies. Very pretty and get so many compliments on it!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Sep 24, 2011)

Just did this look on my roomie Moleskin on the lid Swiss chocolate on the outer lid Mystery in the crease  And carbon in the outer v She was wearing runaway red so I did a neutral smoky day eye


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Sep 24, 2011)

prettybrown said:


> Expensive pink, Folie and Rice paper


 I've done this look and it is amazing def my choice for some warmth on my eyes.


----------



## alyxo (Sep 30, 2011)

It always changes, but right now, it's: Patina (lid), Wedge (crease) and Satin Taupe (outer corner).


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 12, 2011)

my fave is

  	vex,trax, and beauty marked..

  	another fave is

  	nylon, goldmine, amberlights, and bronze!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sable on the lid
  	Twinks in the crease
  	Carbonized in the outer V
  	Moleskin as highlight

  	Violet p/g on the lid
  	Noir Plum Mega Metal in the crease
  	Spellcaster in the outer V
  	Cloudburst over Spellcaster
  	Sand & Sun and Solar White as highlight


----------



## nightingails (Oct 21, 2011)

Gorgeous Gold with Club


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Oct 22, 2011)

brule on the lid
  	handwritten in the inner crease
  	sketch in the outer v
  	and a lil carbon to deepin the look
  	I use a maybelline shadow as a highlight
  	Sounds gross and ugly but its a gorgeous matte eye.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Oct 22, 2011)

Nars Smudgeproof primer
  	Mac Violet pigment (LID)
  	Mac purple glitter (LID)
  	Saddle (Crease)
  	Bamboo as brow bone highlight


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Oct 22, 2011)

_*MAC PRODUCTS...*_


 		Half Wild painpot as base 	
 		Vex inner tear duct 	
 		Parfait Amour on lid 	
 		Swiss Chocolate in crease 	
 		Folie outer V 	
 		Shadowy Lady to deepen the outer V 	
 		Vex as highligh brow bone


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Oct 22, 2011)

shklnyk said:


> my fave is
> 
> vex,trax, and beauty marked..
> 
> ...


	Vex is my up & coming new fav as well... I did not realize how beautiful the color was


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 22, 2011)

Vex is the bomb!  That's the first MAC shadow I hit pan on, and I have 6 - 15-pan palettes.




cindypltnm81 said:


> Vex is my up & coming new fav as well... I did not realize how beautiful the color was


----------



## macadee (Nov 20, 2011)

i love to wear vex all over the lid with nocturnelle in the crease and contrast outer v with brule as a h/l.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 21, 2011)

This is what I came up the other day:

  	Half-Wild p/p as a base
  	Pink Pearl p/g on the lid
  	Dame's Desire e/s in the crease
  	Romping e/s over Dame's Desire
  	Palace Petigreed e/s in the outer V
  	Yogurt and Nex To Nothing e/s as highlight


----------



## SweetSarah (Nov 22, 2011)

macadee said:


> i love to wear vex all over the lid with nocturnelle in the crease and contrast outer v with brule as a h/l.



 	I'm totally trying this tomorrow. Sounds great! Thanks.


----------



## rubytitania (Nov 24, 2011)

This thread is amazing - I've got so many ideas from it!  In the first few pages of the thread someone posted a link to what sounds like an epic list of eyeshadow combos, but the link no longer works. I don't suppose anyone saved a copy of the list anywhere did they??


----------



## lyseD (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.macmakeup.net/

  	Not sure if this is the link you saw but they have an awesome list of MAC colour combinations.


----------



## arvika (Nov 25, 2011)

Satin taupe on the lid
  	Smut in the crease, blended and diffused
  	Black tied outer corner, lifted up
  	vanilla on brow and inner corner
  	winged liner


----------



## geeko (Dec 7, 2011)

Parrot e/s on the lid, Surreal e/s on the inner corner of the eye, Stars and rockets e/s on the socket area, Solar white e/s as brow bone highlighter.
  	Add on reflects blue glitter on top of parrot e/s


----------



## Thia Winter (Dec 11, 2011)

1.  Painterly on browbone, blackground on lid, blue/brown pigment over lid, satin taupe in crease, vex on browbone.

  	2.  Painterly on browbone, blackground on lid, stars and rockets applied wet with Fix+ on lid, Vapour on browbone, Parfait amour in crease.


----------



## Thia Winter (Dec 11, 2011)

shklnyk said:


> my fave is
> 
> vex,trax, and beauty marked..
> 
> ...



 	I actually did the vex, trax, beauty marked this week....LOVE it!


----------



## TheMkupjunkie (Dec 12, 2011)

My everyday look, that I never have to even think about is Texture all over lid up to brow bone, brownscript in the crease (to warm things up) and embark in the outer v (to define and give a little pop). This always allowed me to look polished but not overly done for the office.


----------



## GreigeClarity (Dec 21, 2011)

Neutral: All Races or  Bisque all over the eye (up to brows), Quarry on the lid, and Corduroy in the crease.

  	Fun: Blackground Paint Pot from lash to crease, and then Dark Indulgence MES over top. LOVE it!


----------



## lightgirl (Dec 24, 2011)

For a beautiful natural eye with red/bold lips :  Ricepaper from lid to brow, Jest to line lower lash line.  Be sure to wear lots of black mascara - gorgeous!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 29, 2011)

Lately, I've been loving this neutral look:


 		Morning Frost Paint Pot on the lid 	
 		Patina on the lid 	
 		Romp in the outer V 	
 		All That Glitters in the crease and under brow 
 

  	Also love using all the Mac Me over Single shades together:



 		Creamy Bisque to highlight 	
 		Moleskin in crease 	
 		Mythical on lid 	
 		Carbonized in outer V


----------



## afulton (Dec 30, 2011)

Loves Mythical and Carbonized together.  I have b/u's of both.

  	Quote: 	 		 			 

 		 			Also love using all the Mac Me over Single shades together:



 				Creamy Bisque to highlight 			
 				Moleskin in crease 			
 				Mythical on lid 			
 				Carbonized in outer V


----------



## karmalissa (Dec 30, 2011)

carbonized & ricepaper
  	aqua & cork (don't have any bright/bright combos)


----------



## karmalissa (Dec 30, 2011)

yes! This collection of single shadows was a DREAM for me. I use them all so frequently, which makes me feel better about the $ splurge


----------



## trayceeee (Mar 26, 2012)

Mine very basic and very neutral but a fool proof every day look for NC45 Skin Tones and darker

  	Texture in Crease
  	Woodwinked on Lid
  	Warm up look with Sketch
  	Ricepaper highlight


  	Line top and bottom and add mascara!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 28, 2012)

I recently combined Mauvement pigment (lid) with Shale (outer corner) and really liked that. (I think I may've used Smut or Unflappable as well to intensify the outer corner, but I don't remember.)


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 28, 2012)

Here's my combination look I've recently fell in love with:

  	Going Bananas e/s on the inner lid
  	Lime e/s on the middle lid
  	Zingy e/s on the outer lid
  	Sassy Grass e/s in the crease
  	Femme Fi e/s as highlight


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 29, 2012)

What are you talking about?


----------



## lumi94 (Mar 29, 2012)

the fairytale22.org thing


----------



## Romina1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My two new favourite combinations

  	Cranberry on the lid, Sketch on the crease
  	Steamy on the lid, Club or Greensmoke on the crease


----------



## katred (Mar 31, 2012)

Super-soft neutral eye that works really well with a strong lip:

  	Call Me Bubbles all over the lid
  	Patina on the outer third of the lid and in the crease

  	I use a brown shadow like Nars Mekong to line the eye softly. The shades all have some lustre to them without being too bold. You could also add a highlighter like Creamy Bisque or Dazzlelight along the brow bone.


----------



## LadyGina (Apr 3, 2012)

I've fallen in love with groundwork paint pot, lucky green on lid, shadowy lady in the outer corner and into the crease, arena as my browbone highlight.


----------



## NATlar (Apr 5, 2012)

- Woodwinked on the lid, Wedge going through the crease with Smut on the outer corner with Blanc type as a highlight.
  	- Cranberry over the lid with Carbon on the outer corne.
  	- Chrome yellow through the crease with Aquadisiac on the lid, Nylon as a highlight.

  	i have a few more but these three will do for now, my favourite.


----------



## Lasabeth (Apr 6, 2012)

Expensive pink and star violet with rose pigment makes the green in my eyes pop!  Any combo suggestions for satin taupe? Trax?


----------



## meleftie (Apr 6, 2012)

I have to ditto this - I've hit pans twice with Vex now - love it!!


----------



## lilygreen22 (Apr 21, 2012)

loved today's combo!!

  	primer = bare escentuals primer urban nature (green/purple duochrome)

  	lid all over = quarry, then the purple from the lady grey quad

  	crease = lady grey

  	liner = urban decay stray dog, with circa plum pigment over line

  	<3


----------



## lilygreen22 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lasabeth said:


> Any combo suggestions for satin taupe? Trax?


  	surprisingly, i was wearing a gray and yellow stripped shirt and put satin taupe on the lid with blending to mac surf baby sun blonde in the crease and it looked awesome! orb as highlighter on browbone


----------



## stealmyheartlve (Jun 26, 2012)

Tempting or Bronze
  	Satin Taupe
  	& Carbon in the outer v

  	I always blend with Saddle & Cork; Bisque as a highlight.


----------



## thebunnykid (Jun 27, 2012)

Prime: Soft Ochre
  	Lid: Rice Paper
  	Crease: Folie
  	Smoke: Embark
  	Top Liner: Blacktrack
  	Bottom Liner: Costa Riche


----------



## Ilovecheesecake (Jul 25, 2012)

- Naked lunch/All that glitters and Satin taupe
  	- Shale and Black tied
  	- All that glitters and Mulch

  	Don't really have a bright combo!


----------



## Camel (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't have a bright combo but I wear this combo almost every day:
  	Shroom- highligt
  	Satin Taupe/ Cork- blended in crease
  	Naked Lunch- all over lid


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Sep 30, 2012)

Great combo
  	Culturalized duo: Retrospeck all over lid, Brule under browbone, Soba - blended crease, Brun  - outer V, top liner - Coffee eye kohl (winged), Phloof! - inner corner


----------



## sashbeauty12 (Oct 3, 2012)

I like Haux Carbon and Swish with Blitz and Glitz


----------



## beautygambit (Oct 6, 2012)

All That Glitters on the lid and then Folie in the outer V and Vanilla as a highlight


----------



## roop300 (Nov 25, 2012)

i love woodwinked and brun


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Nov 25, 2012)

Paradisco - middle of the lid
  	Nylon - inner corner
  	Creme de Violet - lower lid
  	Cranberry - outer lid & 1/2 crease
  	Vapour - brow bone


----------



## glambeautyaddic (Dec 22, 2012)

OMG!! there are so many !


----------



## glambeautyaddic (Dec 22, 2012)

I love Woodwink also and Nylon is to die for when you add it to your eye in your inner V


----------



## fatgirlcakes82 (Dec 23, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where to purchase an empty palette that will hold around 25 or more depotted eyeshadows? 

  	I have lots of m.a.c shadows, urban decay palettes, and various other single eyeshadows and I badly want to combine them all.


----------



## dpbrown523 (Dec 23, 2012)

I love my Z palette for the depotted eyeshadows!


----------



## fatgirlcakes82 (Dec 24, 2012)

cant wait to combine my eyeshadows!!


----------



## DesiLuMarie (Dec 26, 2012)

I love doing Tilt on the Inner Corner, Tempting on the Lid, Handwritten in the crease with Carbon in the Outer Corning... ITS A KILLER EVERY TIME....Des


----------



## DesiLuMarie (Dec 26, 2012)

Did I say "Corning".. Oops, and lets not forget the Tempting on the waterline, and the combination of Saddle and Handwritten that will smoke under the eye... !!!!


----------



## LifeInsatiable (Jan 3, 2013)

Woodwinked
  	Soft Brown
  	Carbon
  	Feline/Teddy
  	And I'm good to go!


----------



## ajalevis (Jan 3, 2013)

I like golden with dark brown shades. It gives you natural look.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Jan 6, 2013)

LifeInsatiable said:


> Woodwinked
> Soft Brown
> Carbon
> Feline/Teddy
> And I'm good to go!


	tested this combo - really cool


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 16, 2013)

*Golden coral:*

  	Use a coral or pink PP like Coral crepe, Perky or Girl Friendly...
  	Soft Petal lid
  	Folie V
  	Outre crease/contour
  	Soft Force or Peek At You brow/tear ducts

  	then layer your favorite MES over this, I used Winter Pursuit, but can sub Magnetic Attraction or any bronzey pigment or MES or Mythical e/s


*Silvery forest green*:

  	Use a green or grey PP like Delft or Cash Flow:

  	pale lavender from Lady Grey quad brow bone and tear ducts + White Gold piggie (just a smidge)
  	moleskin contour/crease
  	Lady Grey to smoke it out, over the crease
  	Smutty Green MES in outter V and along the lash line (Forest green piggie could sub for this)
  	layered Silver Birch MES over this (Dalliance could work too or Modern Pewter)


----------



## kittenish (Jan 16, 2013)

Neutral eye combo: bamboom paint all over, tete-a-tint in the crease, motif on the lid. If I want it a little smokey, I'll add brown down to the inner and outer corners. Smudge some Teddy eye kohl on the lashline. BAM! I usually do warmer colors but if I want cool tones I do copperplate with seedy pearl.   Bright eye combo: bare canvas paint all over. A little creme d violet in the crease. Plumage for the outer corner and maybe pink bronze on the lid or bitter. If I want it smokey I'll do club on the lid.


----------



## kittenish (Jan 16, 2013)

Int





DesiLuMarie said:


> I love doing Tilt on the Inner Corner, Tempting on the Lid, Handwritten in the crease with Carbon in the Outer Corning... ITS A KILLER EVERY TIME....Des:clapping:


 interesting. I gotta try that


----------



## kittenish (Jan 16, 2013)

My favorite smokey: Bisque all around the browbone Print in the crease Patina on the lid Retrospeck in the center of the lid Line everything with Tarnish or Phone Number


----------



## kittenish (Jan 16, 2013)

Colorful smokey: Creme de violet in the crease Plumage for the inner corners Club all over the lid Solar White inner corner and highlight


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 17, 2013)

stealmyheartlve said:


> Tempting or Bronze Satin Taupe & Carbon in the outer v  I always blend with Saddle & Cork; Bisque as a highlight.


 I too blend with saddle and cork...every time!!


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 17, 2013)

Today:

  	Used Bare Canvas paint as base
  	Used Heirloom liner over the lid
  	Creamy Bisque on the brow/tear ducts
  	A smidgen of Lovely Lily pigment just under the eyebrow
  	Tendersmoke (medium lilac from the Lady Grey quad) on the lid
  	Meet the Fleet = Fig 1 in the outter V
  	Moleskin to blend out, in the contour/crease
  	Fig 1 on the lash line
  	Ash Violet fluidline to line

  	I am getting lots of compliments on this today (not the eye specifically but the whole make up)

  	I am making a note to get Plumage, seems it get used a LOT here


----------



## ma146rina (Jan 17, 2013)

painterly paint pot
  	charcoal brown with a 224 a little above the crease 
  	copperplate and sketch with a 217 in the crease
  	blanc type or yogurt on the lid
  	prunella eye khol
  	great everyday lana del rey inspired look


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 18, 2013)

Purply Pink:

  	Pinkish base (I used Love Power cream shadow)
  	Deep navy grey shade from Daphne Guiness quad in the V
  	Crystal Avalanche on ducts/brow line, blended and softened with Creamy Bisque
  	Universal Light MES lid
  	More Amour just above lid and blend into the crease
  	Mauve pink shade from Daphne Guiness quad to blend up from crease to brow
  	Black Ice eyeliner


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Jan 19, 2013)

*Evening coral:*
  	Paradisco & Neo Orange - lid
  	Gesso - inner lid
  	Angel Flame - blending between Gesso & Paradisco
  	Mystery - crease,  outer V & lower line
  	Chamomile - blend up from crease to brow
  	black chromaline - as liner
  	Reflect Glitter Red - lower line
  	Feline - waterline


----------



## ma146rina (Jan 20, 2013)

Indianwood paint pot
  	Chocolate brown pigment or Swiss Chocolate a little above the crease
  	Bronze in the crease and outer V
  	Tempting on the lid
  	Bronze and pigment on the lower line
  	Powersurge on the waterline
  	Orpheus eye khol as liner
  	quick brown smokey eye


----------



## VAL4M (Jan 20, 2013)

my favorite neutral eyes (NC25)
  	Blanc type
  	Omega (crease)
  	Brun (outer V)
  	Paradisco (blend on top and a little higher then Omega)
  	with a liquid eyeliner you do a small cat eye and it is just look so sophisticate!


----------



## sleepyeyedgirl (Jan 29, 2013)

Right now I am really loving using *Feminine Edge Fluidline* as a base on the lid with *Sweet Acting pressed pigment* on top with *malt* in the crease and *blackberry* in the outer corner...I have received so many compliments when wearing this combination!


----------



## Antiqued (Feb 21, 2013)

Blue brown pigment on the lid, Folie in the crease and Femme Fi as a highlight
  	Pattern Pink on the lid, Star Violet in the crease and Vapour as a highlight
  	Aire de Blu pigment on the lid, Plumage in the crease mixed with a bit of Cabon and Banc Type as a highlight
  	Goldenrod on the lid with Cork and Texture in the crease
  	Expensive Pink on the lid, Coppering in the creae and Femme Fi as a highlight
  	Maroon Pigment on the lid with Reflects Blackened Red on top


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Feb 23, 2013)

Skintone2- lid & above crease
  	Buckkwheat - outer lid
  	Brun - liner
  	Spellcaster - lower lid
  	Feline - waterline


----------



## ma146rina (Feb 26, 2013)

Honey Lust -on the lid
  	Wedge -a little above the crease
  	Haux -crease
  	Fig 1 -outer V
  	Folie with Fig 1-lower lid


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Feb 28, 2013)

1/2 inner lid: emerald green - like a Jealousy Weakes
  	1/2 outer lid: bottle green - like a Bows & Curtseys
  	crease & lower lid: purple - like a Spellcaster


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 1, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kittenish* 



Colorful smokey:
Creme de violet in the crease
Plumage for the inner corners
Club all over the lid
Solar White inner corner and highlight


  I am going to try this one tomorrow.  Do you have hazel/green eyes, by chance?  What are you using for liner on top and bottom, if you don't mind.


----------



## trayceeee (Mar 3, 2013)

My go-to neutral look (nc45) has been: Groundwork p/p  Soft brown transition color Saddle in crease and outer 1/3rd of lid All that glitters on lid Line top with blacktrack and a little black in water line.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Mar 3, 2013)

Winkle - 2/3 inner lid & lower line
  	Concrete - outer lid & 1/2 crease
  	Nylon - top of lid & blend


----------



## NL5671 (Mar 3, 2013)

Rule- above the crease Brown Down- crease Romp- inner lid and 1/3 lower lid Mulch- middle of the lid Carbonized- outer corner and lower lid Bamboo- highlight Teddy eye kohl- lashline


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Mar 17, 2013)

All That Glitters - lid
  	and
  	Soba - crease
  	it's a cute combo


----------



## Cara (Mar 18, 2013)

Wedge for crease
  	Shroom for lid
  	Dance in the dark (from glitter and ice collection) for definition.
  	I use carbon eyeshadow to line the outer 1/3 of my lash line (as im terrible at gel liner!)
  	And white frost for the inner corner


----------



## discojaxx (Apr 14, 2013)

Claire de Lune (sometimes switched out with Shroom if I'm feeling it) on the lid with Club blended into the crease and Next to Nothing from the Tempting quad as a highlight. It's definitely one of my go-to neutral looks.


----------



## OCD4Beauty (Sep 13, 2013)

Texture, brown script and mulch


----------



## wearecloudy (Sep 15, 2013)

Zonk Bleu! on the lid, Clarity in the outer v, Gesso in the inner v, then use Nehru to line the upper lashline. Finish by lining the waterline with Smolder eye kohl. It's a great ocean-y look.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Sep 23, 2013)

Gilty Morsel, Sex & the Oyster, Eat, Love


----------



## IHughes (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm wearing Sex and the Oyster on the lid, Divine Decandence on the crease and Shroom as brow highlight and middle corner of the eyes. And then I use Nocturnelle (as I don't have Palace Pedigreed) along the lower lash line


----------



## GlamMeUp (Sep 24, 2013)

Stars and Rockets, Beauty Marked and Black Tied


----------



## ma146rina (Sep 24, 2013)

Constructivist paint pot
  Swiss chocolate into the crease
  Antiqued on the lid
  Swiss chocolate and Cranberry on the lower lashline
  Line with Dipdown  and Teddy on the waterline


----------



## honey b (Oct 6, 2013)

All That Glitters -inner 2/3
  Satin Taupe - outer 1/3
  Malt - Crease
  Blanc Type - Blend


----------



## amirahall1 (Oct 6, 2013)

coppering on lid- brown script in crease blend out with rule...love it then ill use ricepaper as highlight


----------



## matchachoco (Oct 7, 2013)

This summer, I was all about a sheer wash of Sun Blonde or Going Bananas up to the brow bone, then Daydreaming or Farasha on the lid, and Cranberry on the lash line. I blended it out to look like a gradient and it reminded me of a sunset. Loved it with Up the Amp or Feel My Pulse lipstick.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Oct 15, 2013)

Blue Brown pigment, Soft Brown and Brown Script


----------



## LouGarner (Dec 9, 2013)

trayceeee said:


> Line top with blacktrack and a little black in water line.


  love this idea


----------



## bluelitzer (Dec 14, 2013)

1.) Indianwood base - Romantico (temperature rising collection) on inner lid, Omega outer lid and crease and Brun outer V
  2.) Utterly Becoming base - Patina inner lid, and Espresso crease and outer lid, wedge to blend crease with espresso, brun to darken outer V
  3.) MAC Superwatt electric cool e/s lid color, wedge for crease, omega outer lid and Brown Script outer V


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 25, 2013)

Naked Lunch on the lid
  Patina in the crease

  It's really neutral.


----------



## ma146rina (Dec 25, 2013)

Indianwood p/p,Divine Decadence -lid and under lashline,Espresso outer V. Looks nice with Rebel


----------



## Shataya (Dec 25, 2013)

Brownscript on the lid, red brick and soft brown blended in the crease


----------



## katiee (Jan 21, 2014)

Neutral: amber lights in the inner third, mulch all over the lid, blended out with cork
  Brights: patina on the inner third with coppering in the middle with trax on the outer v and blended through the crease, a little bit of sketch to darken up the crease 
  This might sound kinda crazy but it's a recreation of the eye makeup Scarlett Johansson was wearing in the Passioneyes ad that Pat McGrath did for Dolce and Gabbana. My version is a little bit brighter because I use coppering but I've also tried it with cranberry and it still looks really cool!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 21, 2014)

Mazdan said:


> Sumptuous Olive, Club and Plumage


  I've got to try this combo.


----------



## matchachoco (Jan 22, 2014)

Edited because I already said that! Whoops. Well, here's another:  Stars 'n Rockets on the inner corner of the lid with Tilt on the outer, meeting in the middle. I love blue and pink together as it reminds me of cotton candy.


----------



## Jest and Smut (Jan 25, 2014)

:oints at username lol:: Jest on the lid, Smut in the outer V is my go to. Graph black to line. Add Mocha blush and Creme in Your Coffee lipstick and I'm done. If I want more, I'll either pop some Shroom in the inner corner and shade the outer 3rd with Satin Taupe OR switch up my lippie to Party Line,

  Colors: 

  Greeny Gold:

  Gorgeous Gold/Humid/Greensmoke/Plumage: looks great with See Sheer lippie

  Purpley-Pink:

  Swish/Nocturnelle/Shale/Shadowy Lady: Looks awesome with Plumful lippie


----------



## lucidanne (Feb 23, 2014)

All That Glitters on the lid
  Quarry in the crease
  Swiss Chocolate in the outer V
  Shroom on the inner corner


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Mar 11, 2014)

Sweet Allure
  After Dusk
  Blackberry
  Pick Me Up
  Black Tied,


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 12, 2014)

Humid on the lid, Juxt on the inner third, and Brule to highlight inner corners and browbone.


----------



## valentine580 (Apr 1, 2014)

On lazy days, I love Fashion Fix on the lid, Ground Brown (pro) in the outer corner, Malt as the blending shade/crease, and Vapour or Blanc Type as the brow highlight. As for a fun/going out combo, I love Heritage Rouge (pro pigment) on the lid, Deep Damson (pro) in the outer corner, Seedy Pearl as the blending shade/crease, and Lumi (Sugarpill loose pigment) as the brow highlight.


----------



## laurgerhard (Apr 1, 2014)

Vanilla, All That Glitters, and Soft Brown is easy, breezy, beautiful.  I also really love Coppering and Amber Lights together.


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 18, 2014)

many ones.


  love:   vanilla all over and soba and quarry mixed in the crease.  lined with almost anything.  black pencil, sketch or embark.


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 18, 2014)

and Mac Angel, or cherish lipstick.


----------



## bratcat138 (Jul 18, 2014)

I love Hepcat and Stars n Rockets!


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 18, 2014)

just bought a seedy pearl today cause it is chopped.


----------



## Gygy (Jul 19, 2014)

My favorite go-to nude combos are: lid- crease - brow highlight 
  Woodwinked - Tempting - Arena

  Quite natural or Indianwood + Carbonized on top, Uninterrupted, Arena


  Go-to combo when I want color but have shot time:
  Any color - Uninterrupted or Always sunny - shroom


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 19, 2014)

fave shadows are:  quarry, sketch, girlie, vanilla, soba, hush (discontinued), goldbit (discontinued), parrot (disc.)
  fave lippies:  kinda sexy, cherish, angel

  nw20, hazel eyes.

  blushes:  fleur power, Fleet Fast

  Bronzer:  refined golden


----------



## infinitize (Jul 21, 2014)

I normally don't use MAC shadows, but some of their shades are the originals. 

  I love their soba, but I can't find anything that goes with it from MAC's line, so I use Bobbi Brown's bone color and some shimmers from Bobbi brown's navy nude palette 
  I've tried their rice paper which looked very nice in the pan, but thought it didn't wear very smooth. 

  I also love the retrospeck or honey lust and cranberry combo. I just love burgundy shadows in general, buts its very hard to find one that's as red yet neutral like the Cranerry


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi there I used bone and everything from Bobbie years ago.  I know the line well.

  in Mac you can def. use mac vanilla (you will prefer the texture over bobbie), also blanc type.

  rice paper is not for you.
  retrospeck is nice but it is a lustre which some people find hard to do.

  I used to be a professional makeup artist, i have a diploma, so I can help on anything.  I used to teach it as well.

  what color are your eyes.  and skin tone?

  cranberry can be hard to wear but love your combo.

  my faves are always plums, purples, burgandies, etc.

  years ago bobbi brown had the best burgandy, called wine, they stopped making it.  i still have their banana.


----------



## infinitize (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh wow Thank you for the recommendations!
  sometimes there are so many colors in Mac and their lighting is so off that its overwhelming to have to decide

  I have brown eyes with black outer circles (if this makes sense..) and fair yellow skintone. Giorgio Armani luminous silk#3 and bobbi brown skin foundation warm ivory are perfect matches (during summer when I'm a tad bit darker, Mac mineralize foundation NC20 is a good match, but they break me out immediately) 
  I have inner fold of the eye, so when I wear something like Cranberry to blend out my eyeline, they are barely noticeable, but it still looks very different from when I just wear brown colors (weird how important role eyeliners play) 

  I would love to receive recommendations on different eye shadows to try!
  I'm not much of an explorer when it comes to eye shadows (just always bone color with burgundy or brown to blend out the harsh lines of the eyeliners) 
  texture of bobbi browns like you mentioned aren't that amazing, but I didn't like UD Foxy color as much, and the usual champagne color that looks great on everyone looks bad on me. my eyes look swollen


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 9, 2014)

selina said:


> What is your absolute favorite no fail eye combo that makes you feel like a million bucks? One using Neutrals and One using Brights.   Does anyone have a favorite combo using the new Belle Azure or D'Bohemia e/s?


cocoa bear crease, naked lunch highlight indianwood lower lid and sketch on outter corner with black track line


----------



## laurauche (Sep 10, 2014)

i'm in love to paradisco...with my green eyes it's amazing..with all that glitter and carbon...


----------



## ma146rina (Sep 10, 2014)

I' ve tried a new combo today and i'm in love! 
  I've put Indiawood as a base 
  Honey Lust on the lid
  Saddle in the crease with a 224
  Deep Fixation in the crease with a 217(lower than Saddle)
  Handwritten in the outer V
  Saddle and DF on lower lash line 
  GORG!


----------



## queenkay8 (Sep 17, 2014)

For a quick out the door eye: Bronze on the lid and Swiss Chocolate in the crease!


----------



## rachelizabethx (Sep 17, 2014)

Vanilla, Naked Lunch and Antiqued


----------



## sweeteternity (Sep 18, 2014)

My favourite go-to for the office:

  All That Glitters - lid
  Brown Script - crease
  Embark - outer V/lower lashline
  Creme de Miel - inner corner
  Soft Brown - transition
  Femme Fi-highlight


----------



## Sandy072 (Oct 9, 2014)

Neutral: all that glitters or naked lunch on the lid, soft brown transition, Swiss chocolate crease and outer 1/3, ground brown to deepen if desired. Shroom highlight.   Colorful: all that glitters inner 1/3, star violet center lid, sketch outer corner and crease with a little soft brown to transition to shroom highlight.


----------



## bwella (Oct 24, 2014)

Rice paper, woodwinked and espresso when I have a bit of a tan


----------



## nadiaiman (Oct 24, 2014)

Paintpot contrutivist on base Satin taupe on Tipographic as liner


----------



## AurelieD (Oct 26, 2014)

Era and mulch :eyelove:


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 1, 2014)

Twig, saddle, and swiss chocolate.

  Twig on the lid and blended up into the crease, saddle to buff out the edges, and swiss chocolate in the outter corner/worked into the lashline for a little more drama. Twig is everything!


----------



## Charlie7 (Nov 7, 2014)

Grain, coquette, and mystery- every day look Quarry, blackberry and shadowy lady- color look


----------



## Nora Hansoulle (Feb 10, 2015)

PP Frozen Violet + Satin taupe + Shale


----------



## Kathy Smith (Apr 21, 2015)

The most dramatic I can go with my fair skin is wood winked on the ball of the eye, satin taupe in the outer crease, and then blend out the crease and top of the wood winked area with grain.


----------



## Tropchic (Apr 22, 2015)

Mac Uninterrupted all over the lid and Lie Low on the mobile lid


----------



## gypsylovesmac (Jun 18, 2015)

lola336 said:


> Bright:  Chartreuse pigment/Surreal/Electric Eel  Humid crease  Vanilla browbone  Waveline with freshwater lower liner   Neutral (ish..hehe):  Bitter/Expensive pink  Coppering crease/Antiqued outer v  Vanilla browbone  Shade and sweet sage f/l for lower liner


that sounds amazing. I'm going to try this


----------



## cjkdawg (Jun 22, 2015)

Love Deckchair with ANYTHING!!!! :eyelove:


----------



## cjkdawg (Jun 22, 2015)

Blanc type - all over Pen 'N Pink - middle lid Marie's Mood - outer lid Fig. 1 - Crease/outer V Shadowy Lady - deepen crease  Nice spring summer look!!!! LOVE!!!!


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 4, 2015)

Everyday I use retrospeck (golden), vanilla, sable and mystery. I love how they look on my dark eyes and nw 20


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Jul 4, 2015)

Star Violet, Quarry,Haux, Embark, Honey Lust and Blacktrack as liner - great combination for brown eyes


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 4, 2015)

Seven Of Nine said:


> Star Violet, Quarry,Haux, Embark, Honey Lust and Blacktrack as liner - great combination for brown eyes :eyelove:


 I'll try them :bouquet:


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Jul 8, 2015)

Pirita84 said:


> Everyday I use retrospeck (golden), vanilla, sable and mystery. I love how they look on my dark eyes and nw 20


  I tried and it looks great


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank u :bouquet:


----------



## Minxie413 (Jul 19, 2015)

I adore of things duochrome! Vex, Club, Pink Bronze and Pink Opal just to name a few. My favorite work horse shades include Copperplate, Vanilla, Satin Taupe and Naked Lunch.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Jul 20, 2015)

Patina & Mulch plus Nylon - great combo


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Sep 15, 2015)

Pretty, Soft Brown and Clover - the best trio ever!


----------

